# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hulp bij kinderwens (IUI, IVF, ICSI) - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Hulp bij kinderwens*

*Onze aanpak*
Het Medisch Centrum Kinderwens is een gespecialiseerde kliniek, met een heel eigen, professionele kijk op de behandeling van onvruchtbaarheid en de medische vervulling van uw kinderwens. Wij menen dat die heel speciale aandacht behoeft. Op medisch maar zeker ook op menselijk gebied. Dr. M.J. Crooij, fertiliteitsgynaecoloog en Dr. R.J. van Kooij, embryoloog - beiden professionals met een lange staat van dienst - geven leiding aan het Medisch Centrum Kinderwens.
*Kinderwens situaties*
Onze kliniek kan uitkomst bieden in die situaties waarin zwangerschap op de natuurlijke manier niet tot de mogelijkheden behoort. Vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij de man of de vrouw kunnen daarvan de oorzaak zijn. Ook lesbische stellen met een kinderwens en vrouwen die voor een zwangerschap kiezen zonder een relatie kunnen bij ons terecht voor een intake gesprek. Het Medisch Centrum Kinderwens biedt specialistische hulp in al deze gevallen, startend met een gesprek en inventarisatie van uw wensen en onze mogelijkheden. Daarop kan een vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek volgen of een onderzoek van de mogelijkheden van donorinseminatie. Na een gedegen voorbereiding volgt zonodig het uitvoeren van een behandeling, al naar gelang uw situatie.
_Lidmaatschappen en codes_
Onze organisatie conformeert zich vanzelfsprekend aan de Nederlandse wet en regelgeving. Fertiliteitsgynaecoloog Dr. M.J. Crooij en gynaecoloog Mw. J.J.P.M. Pieters zijn lid van de NVOG (Nederlandse Vereniging voor Obstetrie en Gynaecologie) en de embryologen Dr. R.J. van Kooij en Drs. M.L. ter Haar zijn lid van de KLEM (Vereniging van Klinisch Embryologen). Codes en richtlijnen van deze beide beroepsverenigingen worden door ons gevolgd.

*De mogelijkheden*
U wilt graag zwanger worden maar op de natuurlijke wijze lukt dat niet (zie ook: 'onvruchtbaarheid'). Onze kliniek kan u dan op verschillende manier van dienst zijn: advies, onderzoek en behandeling.
Daarbij staat u als cliënt centraal. Gedurende de behandeling zorgen wij dat uw gesprekken steeds met dezelfde behandelaar plaatsvinden. Deze behandelaar maakt met u een behandelplan. Uw vragen en twijfels of u wel op de goede weg bent kunt u bij hem of haar kwijt.
Het is helaas niet altijd mogelijk er voor te zorgen dat alle contacten die u met onze kliniek heeft via één persoon lopen. Veel behandelingen volgen namelijk een 7 dagen per week schema. Uw menstruele cyclus moet daarbij soms gevolgd worden. Het kan zijn dat uw eigen behandelaar dan niet aanwezig is of voor andere taken ingedeeld is. U komt echter voor de bespreking van het resultaat en een eventuele verdere planning dan wel weer terug bij uw eigen behandelaar.
*Vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek*
Met een vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek kunnen wij u helpen om op het spoor te komen van de oorzaak van uw eventuele onvruchtbaarheid. Het resultaat van zo'n onderzoek wijst doorgaans de weg naar mogelijke oplossingen die naar een zwangerschap kunnen leiden. Meestal wordt zo'n onderzoek pas ingesteld na een jaar lang onbeschermde seks.
*Behandeling: IUI, IVF en ICSI*
Onze kliniek heeft een vergunning van de overheid om I.V.F. (In Vitro Fertilisatie - reageerbuisbevruchting) uit te voeren en beschikt over ervaring en faciliteiten om ook andere vormen van hulp bij voortplanting zoals I.C.S.I. (Intra Cytoplasmatische Sperma Injectie) en I.U.I. (Intra Uteriene Inseminatie) uit te voeren.
*Donor inseminatie*
Ook kunnen er bijzondere redenen zijn om niet voor de natuurlijke weg te kiezen. Bijvoorbeeld twee vrouwen die graag samen een kind willen krijgen, etc. Donor inseminatie is dan mogelijk een optie.
Samen met U inventariseren we de mogelijkheden om aan uw wens te voldoen. Uw situatie is ons uitgangspunt voor het vinden van een passende oplossing.
*Spermabank en sperma opslag*
Onze kliniek beschikt over een spermabank. Dat betekent dat wij sperma gedurende langere tijd bij een zeer lage temperatuur ( -180 C tot  192 C ) kunnen bewaren. In onze spermabank is donorzaad opgeslagen, dat voor donorinseminatie wordt gebruikt. Ook kan een man zijn sperma laten opslaan voor zichzelf, als een soort zekerheid. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer hij een medische behandeling moet ondergaan, met kans op een daarop volgende onvruchtbaarheid, maar ook andere redenen zijn denkbaar. Opslag van sperma kan dan in onze kliniek plaatsvinden.
_Spermadonoren gezocht_
Ons centrum is altijd op zoek naar nieuwe donoren die bereid zijn sperma af te staan, zodat wij dat kunnen gebruiken voor inseminaties. Het spermadonorschap is gedeeltelijk anoniem. Dit betekent dat bij ouders en kind naam en adres van de donor niet bekend zijn. De donor moet wel aangeven dat hij in de toekomst bereid is zijn identiteit bekend te maken aan een kind dat met zijn sperma is verwekt. Dit is sinds juni 2002 wettelijk vastgelegd.
*De tarieven*
Het Medisch Centrum Kinderwens is geen ziekenhuis, maar heeft sinds 1 januari 2005 een vergunning als Zelfstandig Behandel Centrum (ZBC). Als ZBC brengen wij geen toeslagen in rekening. Met vrijwel alle ziektekostenverzekeraars hebben wij overeenkomsten gesloten zodat uw polisvoorwaarden bij ons op dezelfde manier van kracht zijn als in een ziekenhuis. (In het Medisch Centrum Kinderwens zijn de kosten voor alle behandelingen dus gelijk aan de 'kale' DBC prijs.) De prijzen vindt u hier.

*Onvruchtbaarheid*
Wanneer spreekt men van onvruchtbaarheid? De meest gebruikte definitie is die van de Wereld Gezondheids Organisatie: geen zwangerschap na tenminste 12 maanden onbeschermde seks Bij meer dan 80% van alle paren die kinderen hebben, vond de bevruchting binnen dat eerste jaar plaats. De kans op een bevruchting na een jaar onbeschermde seks is zeker niet nul. Bij heel veel paren komt in het tweede en zelfs in het derde jaar nog een zwangerschap tot stand zonder medische hulp. Bij slechts een heel kleine groep paren (ca 1% van alle paren met kinderwens) is de kans op bevruchting nul of vrijwel nul.
*Kans op zwangerschap*
Het gaat inderdaad om de kans op zwangerschap. Iedere keer dat u gemeenschap heeft rond de tijd van de eisprong (natuurlijk zonder voorbehoedsmiddelen te gebruiken) heeft u een bepaalde kans dat de bevruchting plaats vindt. Bij sommige paren is die kans heel groot, bij andere paren echter kleiner of heel klein. Onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de kans op zwangerschap het grootst is indien u seks heeft 1 à 2 dagen voor de eisprong (ovulatie). Meestal weet u van uzelf niet hoe groot die kans is en u hoopt natuurlijk dat u tot de groep behoort met een grote kans. Vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek geeft een beter inzicht in uw kans om zwanger te worden.
*Leeftijd speelt een rol*
Wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft verder uitgewezen dat de leeftijd van de vrouw, maar ook van de man, een rol speelt. Bij paren waarbij de vrouw jonger is dan 30 jaar is de kans op een spontane zwangerschap na 12 cycli echt proberen meer dan 90%. Toch blijkt uit onderzoek dat in het tweede jaar van 'zelf proberen' nog ongeveer de helft van de paren hun doel bereikt, dus zonder medische hulp. Als u al een jaar of langer bezig bent zonder resultaat, kan het echter zijn dat u tot een groep met wat slechtere kansen behoort. Als de vrouw ouder is dan 30 jaar en/of de man ouder is dan 40 jaar neemt deze kans geleidelijk af.
In onze kliniek hanteren we om die reden een leeftijdsgrens. Bent u 42 jaar of ouder dan kunnen wij u niet meer in behandeling nemen. De kansen op een succesvolle behandeling zijn dan te gering om een behandeling te rechtvaardigen. Na het bereiken van de 43e verjaardag stoppen wij daarom in principe met alle dan lopende behandelingen.
Indien u de specifieke aanmeldcriteria wilt bekijken of een afspraak wilt maken, verwijzen wij u graag naar onze pagina: Afspraak maken.
_(Bron; ivfkliniek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Gang van zaken*
U wilt graag zwanger worden maar op de natuurlijke wijze lukt dat niet (zie ook: 'onvruchtbaarheid'). Onze kliniek kan u dan op verschillende manier van dienst zijn: advies, onderzoek en behandeling.
Daarbij staat u als client centraal. Gedurende de behandeling zorgen wij dat uw gesprekken steeds met dezelfde behandelaar plaatsvinden. Deze behandelaar maakt met u een behandelplan. Uw vragen en twijfels of u wel op de goede weg bent kunt u bij hem of haar kwijt.
_Eerste afspraak_
U heeft een eerste contact met ons gehad, bijvoorbeeld per telefoon, en in het kort uw situatie uitgelegd.
Nadat een aantal van uw gegevens zijn genoteerd, maakt onze receptioniste een afspraak met u voor een eerste gesprek met een van onze artsen.
De leeftijd van de vrouw is cruciaal bij het moment van aanmelden: Indien u 42 jaar of ouder bent dan kunnen wij u niet meer in behandeling nemen. De reden daarvoor is dat de kansen op een succesvolle behandeling te gering zijn. Na het bereiken van de 43e verjaardag stoppen wij in principe met alle behandelingen. Mocht voor uw behandeling donorsperma nodig zijn, dan geldt als extra factor dat er minimaal een jaar wachttijd is alvorens dit beschikbaar kan komen.
U wordt gevraagd om alle eventueel reeds beschikbare medische informatie van te voren op te sturen of mee te nemen. In dit intake-gesprek wordt bekeken of er nog verder onderzoek nodig is en of onze kliniek u hulp kan bieden die in uw geval passend is. Na de intake worden de gegevens doorgenomen in het team. Pas dan wordt definitief beslist hoe wij ons voorstellen u te helpen.
*Uw vaste arts*
Ons uitgangspunt is, om ervoor te zorgen, dat u steeds door dezelfde arts wordt begeleid. Dat is nuttig voor ons en bijzonder prettig voor u, omdat daardoor uw specifieke situatie bij ons door-en-door bekend is en u niet telkens uw verhaal behoeft te vertellen. Wij ervaren, dat deze aanpak van belang is voor het bereiken van een maximaal resultaat, inclusief uw welbevinden in wat niet zelden ook emotionele kanten heeft.
*Het team*
In onze kliniek werken we met een team van gespecialiseerde medewerkers.
De directie wordt gevormd door Dr. M.J. Crooij, fertiliteitsgynaecoloog, en Dr. R.J. van Kooij, embryoloog.
*gynaecologen;* Dhr. M.J. Crooij en Mw. J.J.P.M. Pieters
*embryologen;* Mw. M.L. ter Haar, Dhr. R.J. van Kooij en Mw. B. Arends, embryoloog i.o.
*artsen;* Mw. M.E. Deen, Mw. I. Heijnsbroek enMw. H.S. Hulsbergen
*analisten;* Dhr. F.C. Broers, Mw. J.J. Heemskerk, Mw. W.I. Hoogervorst, Mw. A.A.N. van der Hulst, Dhr. D. van der Keur, Mw. Q.C. de Lange en Mw. G.M. van Niekerk
*verpleegkundigen;* Mw. B.M.G. Kersbergen, Mw. P.H.M. van der Kwaak, Mw. E.M. Ravesloot, Mw. E. de Reus en Mw. M.L. Slooten
*administratief medewerkers;* Mw. E.H. Bunnig, Mw. A.M. van der Heemst, Mw. M.A.N. Hobbelen, Mw. Y.M. Kruis, Mw. K. Roelands, Mw. M.P. Roos en Mw. P.M.J. Wagemaker
*medisch psycholoog;* Mw. A.M.A. Brewaeys
*office manager;* Mw. M.H.P.W. Engels

*Vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek*
*Eerste onderzoek*
Het eerste onderzoek richt zich op de basisvoorwaarden om zwanger te kunnen worden.
De arts neemt daartoe een vragenlijst met u door en bespreekt met u eventuele onderzoeken die elders al zijn verricht. Als dit nog niet gebeurd is of als er aanvullend onderzoek nodig is, maakt uw behandelaar daartoe met u een aantal afspraken voor nader onderzoek, bijvoorbeeld inwendig onderzoek, echoscopie, bloedonderzoek of een eileider onderzoek. Ook zaadonderzoek van uw partner hoort daarbij.
Zodra alle gegevens beschikbaar zijn worden uw gegevens in het team besproken. Wij streven ernaar dit binnen 14 dagen te laten plaatsvinden. De conclusies en een behandelplan bespreekt uw behandelend arts daarna met u en uw partner.
*Second opinion*
De behoefte aan deskundig en gedetailleerd advies neemt toe, onder andere door nieuwe medische ontwikkelingen op dit gebied.
Indien u reeds eerdere behandelingen heeft gehad, kan een second opinion u de zekerheid bieden dat voor u misschien nog haalbare mogelijkheden niet over het hoofd worden gezien.
Advies wordt gegeven in de vorm van (schriftelijke) voorlichting en een gesprek met één van onze artsen. Hierbij worden de resultaten van het in het verleden verrichte onderzoek bij man en vrouw samengevat en worden de mogelijkheden en onmogelijkheden voor verder onderzoek of behandeling besproken. Ook psychische spanningen die van invloed kunnen zijn op de vruchtbaarheid kunnen aan de orde komen.

_(Bron; ivfkliniek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek*
 Werkwijze op de polikliniek
In het academisch ziekenhuis Maastricht worden de vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken en behandelingen niet door één arts maar door een team gedaan. Het team bestaat uit de vaste stafgynaecologen en, omdat het ziekenhuis ook een opleidingskliniek is, uit twee arts-assistenten die na hun medische opleiding een specialisatie tot gynaecoloog volgen, die zes jaar duurt. Van deze zes jaren wordt een half jaar doorgebracht op de polikliniek voor vruchtbaarheidsstoornissen. Dit betekent dat er regelmatig een wisseling optreedt van één van de arts-assistenten op de polikliniek.
Een belangrijk gegeven is dat de polikliniek voor vruchtbaarheidsstoornissen zeven dagen per week open is. Dit betekent dat de arts die u door de week ziet u niet altijd ook in het weekend kan behandelen. Wij proberen het echter zo te regelen dat u zoveel mogelijk dezelfde arts ziet. Mocht u af en toe een andere arts zien: ieder lid van het team is goed op de hoogte van de onderzoeken en behandelingen doordat er dagelijks besprekingen zijn over de patiënten die op dat moment de polikliniek bezoeken. Doordat u door een team behandeld wordt, is het voor sommige patiënten onduidelijk wie nu hun hoofdbehandelaar is. Die arts die u bij het eerste bezoek aan de polikliniek ziet is in principe uw hoofdbehandelaar, ook al wordt een deel van de onderzoeken of behandelingen door iemand anders gedaan. De hoofdbehandelaar is degene met wie u uw uitslagen van onderzoeken en het behandelingsplan (zoveel mogelijk) bespreekt. Ook bij onduidelijkheden of vragen over uw behandeling is de hoofdbehandelaar degene tot wie u zich kunt wenden.

*Onderzoeken*
Er zijn zes onderzoeken naar mogelijke oorzaken van verminderde vruchtbaarheid die kunnen plaatsvinden. Dit zijn:
*1. Lichamelijk onderzoek*
Bij lichamelijk onderzoek van man en vrouw kunnen sommige oorzaken van onvruchtbaarheid worden ontdekt. Dit lichamelijk onderzoek vindt meestal plaats tijdens het eerste bezoek aan de polikliniek. Ook wordt er bij het eerste bezoek een inwendig onderzoek bij de vrouw gedaan. De arts kan dan voelen of er afwijkingen zijn aan baarmoeder of eierstokken. Er wordt meestal ook een uitstrijkje gemaakt. Bij de man wordt gezocht naar mogelijke afwijkingen van penis of zaadballen. Uw arts zal u bovendien vragen stellen om zo een indruk te krijgen over de regelmaat van de menstruaties, over vroegere ziekten, operaties en andere omstandigheden die invloed op uw vruchtbaarheid kunnen hebben. Als er aanleiding voor is, wordt op bepaalde vragen dieper ingegaan.
_2. Echoscopie_
Na het eerste bezoek aan de polikliniek wordt meestal een afspraak gemaakt voor echoscopisch onderzoek. Met geluidsgolven (echoscopie) is het mogelijk afbeeldingen te maken waarop de groei van eiblazen of follikels in de eierstokken heel precies te volgen is. Met dit onderzoek kan ook worden beoordeeld of de cyclus een normaal verloop heeft. Met echoscopie kunnen we ook nauwkeurig voorspellen op welk moment de eisprong optreedt. Echoscopisch onderzoek vindt plaats op de polikliniek. Er worden alleen inwendige echos (met lege blaas) gemaakt. Het onderzoek neemt slechts enkele minuten in beslag en is pijnloos.

Echoscopische afbeelding van follikel.

Schematische afbeelding van follikel in eierstok.
*3. Zaadonderzoek*
De man wordt gevraagd om zaad in te leveren voor onderzoek. Het is belangrijk om in de drie dagen voorafgaande aan het onderzoek geen zaadlozing te hebben, maar ook niet langer dan zeven dagen te sparen. Het zaad moet worden opgevangen in het potje dat u van ons mee krijgt. Plotselinge afkoeling is slecht voor het zaad: houdt het potje vóór de zaadlozing dus een tijdje in de hand, zodat het kan opwarmen. Het zaad is het beste te beoordelen als het bij zelfbevrediging (masturbatie) wordt opgevangen en als het vers (bij voorkeur binnen twee uur) wordt nagekeken. Sluit het potje na de zaadlozing meteen goed af, en breng dit vervolgens naar de polikliniek, vóór negen uur s ochtends op de afgesproken dag. (zaadonderzoek vindt plaats op dinsdag- en woensdagochtend). Als er een deel van het zaad niet in het potje is terechtgekomen moet u dit op het bijbehorende formulier vermelden. Vele gebeurtenissen kunnen de kwaliteit van het zaad ongunstig beïnvloeden. Vertel het aan uw arts op de polikliniek als u in de twee maanden vóór het zaadonderzoek koorts hebt gehad, een overgevoeligheidsziekte hebt doorgemaakt (zoals hooikoorts, astma, uitslag, eczeem, allergie), als u medicijnen hebt gebruikt of nog gebruikt (verpakkingen meebrengen) of als u geopereerd bent onder narcose. Ook vragen wij u met uw arts op de polikliniek te bespreken als er andere omstandigheden zijn waardoor de kwaliteit van het zaad slecht zou kunnen zijn (nachtdienst, werkzaamheden bij hoge temperaturen of met giftige stoffen). De uitslag van het zaadonderzoek krijgt u ongeveer drie weken nadat u het zaad hebt ingeleverd op de polikliniek.
*4. Test na de samenleving*
Voor een bevruchting is het noodzakelijk dat de zaadcellen binnendringen in het slijm van de baarmoederhals. Uw arts kan dit controleren door na de samenleving een beetje slijm uit de baarmoederhals weg te halen en dit onder de microscoop te onderzoeken. Alleen in de vruchtbare periode, midden tussen twee menstruaties, is het slijm goed. Van tevoren en erna is het slijm taai en kunnen de zaadcellen er niet in binnendringen. Uw arts zal aan de hand van echoscopie allereerst vaststellen wanneer uw vruchtbare periode is. In die tijd maakt hij met u een afspraak voor een test na de samenleving. Ook hiertoe is het weer goed dat de man drie dagen tevoren géén zaadlozingen heeft gehad. De nacht vóór het onderzoek wordt u dan gevraagd samenleving te hebben. Op de polikliniek zuigt de arts met een spuitje wat slijm weg. U voelt hier niets van. Hij kijkt het meteen na onder de microscoop en zal met u bespreken wat hij ziet. Bij een positieve (goede) test na de samenleving is de kwaliteit van het slijm goed en zitten er genoeg zaadcellen in die voldoende krachtig vooruit zwemmen. Als de test negatief (niet goed) is, kan het nodig zijn om het onderzoek enkele dagen later te herhalen. Soms lukt het niet om op het afgesproken tijdstip samenleving te hebben: bespreek ook dit met de arts die het onderzoek uitvoert.
Tot zover de gewone onderzoeken. Meestal nemen deze onderzoeken ongeveer één maand in beslag. Na deze maand weten wij of de vrouw een goede eisprong heeft en of de man goede zaadcellen maakt. Ook weten we of deze zaadcellen de baarmoeder binnen kunnen zwemmen. Zijn al deze onderzoeken normaal dan kunnen er nog twee oorzaken zijn voor het uitblijven van een zwangerschap: of de eileiders zijn afgesloten (vaak is dit het gevolg van een vroegere ontsteking) of er bevinden zich verklevingen en vergroeiingen in de buik (dit kan ook na een vroegere ontsteking, bijvoorbeeld een blindedarmontsteking, maar ook na een operatie welke soms al lang geleden heeft plaatsgevonden). Of de eileiders open zijn kunnen we zien op een foto van de baarmoeder. Als we denken aan verklevingen en vergroeiingen in de buik doen we een kijkoperatie.

_(Bron; azm.nl, patiënten folder)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*5. Baarmoederfoto (HSG = hysterosalpingogram)*
Een afspraak voor de baarmoederfoto maakt u via de polikliniek gynaecologie. Om zeker te weten dat u niet zwanger bent, moet het onderzoek gedaan worden in de periode ná het einde van uw menstruatie maar vóór de eisprong. Dit onderzoek vindt plaats op de röntgenafdeling en neemt een half uur in beslag. Om het infectiegevaar zo klein mogelijk te houden, krijgt u antibiotica voor de ingreep en worden schede en baarmoederhals ontsmet met jodium voordat het onderzoek begint. Via schede en baarmoederhals wordt in de baarmoeder een kleine hoeveelheid röntgencontrastvloeistof gespoten. Dit kan soms krampen veroorzaken die lijken op menstruatiekrampen. Door de contrastvloeistof worden de baarmoederholte en de binnenkant van de eileiders zichtbaar op de foto. U kunt dit volgen via een televisiescherm. Na het doorspuiten van de baarmoeder en de eileiders met contrastvloeistof wordt er een zogenaamde controlefoto gemaakt. 

Baarmoederfoto: A-B = eileider, C = baarmoeder
Afhankelijk van het gebruikte contrastmiddel wordt de controlefoto óf tien minuten na het doorspuiten óf 24 uur later gemaakt. Dit is alleen maar een foto, er wordt geen contrast meer ingespoten en er wordt geen inwendig onderzoek meer verricht. De controlefoto is nodig om te kunnen beoordelen of de contrastvloeistof zich normaal verspreidt in de buikholte. Dit is het geval als er geen verklevingen of vergroeiingen zijn. We wachten meestal een half jaar af na het maken van een HSG. Er zijn heel wat mensen die in dat halve jaar na het HSG-onderzoek zwanger worden. Gebeurt dit niet dan volgt het laatste onderzoek: de kijkoperatie (laparoscopie)
*6. Kijkoperatie (laparoscopie)*
Voor deze ingreep is een kortdurende opname nodig. Om de kans op infectie zo klein mogelijk te maken, krijgt u de avond voor de ingreep antibiotica.
Tijdens een kijkoperatie kunnen onder algehele verdoving baarmoeder, eileiders en eierstokken goed worden bekeken, zonder dat een grote snede in de buik hoeft te worden gemaakt.

Kijkoperatie: 1 kijkbuis, 2 hulpinstrument, A eierstokken, B eileiders, C baarmoeder, D schede
Via schede en baarmoederhals wordt blauwe kleurstof in de baarmoeder gespoten. Wanneer de eileiders niet afgesloten zijn, zal de blauwe kleurstof in de buik komen. Dit is goed te zien door de kijkbuis. U krijgt dus in totaal twee kleine littekens, die na verloop van tijd nog nauwelijks zichtbaar zijn. Verder kunt u na de ingreep enige uren last hebben van misselijkheid, een droge mond en een pijnlijke buik. Ook is het mogelijk dat u lichte pijn in de schouders hebt. Deze pijn wordt veroorzaakt door een kleine hoeveelheid koolzuurgas dat in de buik is achtergebleven en zich ophoopt onder het middenrif. Deze pijn kan enkele dagen duren. Binnen enkele dagen wordt dit restantje koolzuurgas weer in het lichaam opgenomen en verdwijnt het nare gevoel. Soms kunnen geconstateerde afwijkingen tijdens de kijkoperatie worden behandeld. Voor sommige afwijkingen is een grotere operatie in een later stadium noodzakelijk. Hierover wordt altijd uitvoerig met u overlegd.
In een aantal gevallen is de hierboven beschreven kijkoperatie eerder dan een half jaar na de baarmoederfoto nodig. Dit hangt af van de eventueel gevonden afwijkingen tijdens eerdere onderzoeken, doorgemaakte ziekten of de uitslag van de baarmoederfoto. 
Met de laparoscopie is het volledige vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek doorlopen. We proberen steeds het ruchtbaarheidsonderzoek op zo kort mogelijke termijn (binnen één jaar) af te ronden.

_(Bron; azm.nl, patiënten folder)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Behandeling*
De behandeling zal afhangen van de afwijkingen die tijdens het onderzoek worden ontdekt. Ook kan de behandeling afhangen van factoren die voor iedereen verschillend zijn, zoals de leeftijd, de duur van de kinderloosheid, de zaadkwaliteiten en eventuele behandelingen die al eerder zijn toegepast. Omdat geprobeerd wordt om voor iedere patiënt een behandeling op maat te maken, is het niet mogelijk u nu al een precieze indruk te geven van wat u mogelijk te wachten staat. Voor elke behandeling zal geprobeerd worden u zo goed en volledig mogelijk te informeren over wat deze behandeling praktisch inhoudt, wat mogelijke bijwerkingen zijn en wat u ervan verwachten mag.
Om u een globale indruk te geven van de behandelingen die in het azM worden uitgevoerd de volgende opsomming:
 De meeste cyclusstoornissen kunnen met tabletten (Clomid) of FSH-injecties (Follikel Stimulerend Hormoon) worden gecorrigeerd.
 Het baarmoederhalsslijm kan verbeteren na een hormoonkuur gecombineerd met antibiotica. Te zuur slijm kan worden gecorrigeerd door de schede voor de samenleving te spoelen met een soort zeepoplossing (natrium bicarbonaat). Als het baarmoederhalsslijm niet te verbeteren is, kan het direct in de baarmoeder brengen van zaad van de partner een oplossing zijn.
 Zaadafwijkingen zijn meestal niet te behandelen met medicijnen. Behandelingsmogelijkheden kunnen reageerbuisbehandeling (IVF) met sperma-injectie in de eicel (ICSI) zijn of kunstmatige inseminatie met donorzaad (KID).
 Afgesloten eileiders kunnen soms met een operatie worden opengemaakt. Ook verklevingen en vergroeiingen kunnen soms operatief worden opgeheven. Mocht een operatie niet mogelijk zijn dan is reageerbuisbehandeling (IVF) een optie.
 Als laatste mogelijkheid dient adoptie te worden genoemd als mogelijkheid voor degenen die óf niet kunnen worden behandeld óf ondanks behandeling niet zwanger zijn geworden. 
De eerlijkheid gebiedt ons u nu al mee te delen dat het ons niet zal lukken om bij iedereen die de polikliniek bezoekt een zwangerschap tot stand te brengen: een (klein) gedeelte van alle patiënten die zich aanmeldt op de polikliniek met ongewenste onvruchtbaarheid zal kinderloos blijven.

*Komt iedereen voor behandeling in aanmerking?*
Bij ieder paar met ongewenste kinderloosheid zal geprobeerd worden om een indruk te krijgen van de kansen op zwangerschap. Als duidelijk is dat de kansen heel klein zijn zal niet altijd tot behandeling worden overgegaan. Tijdens het eerste consult op de polikliniek zal aandacht besteed worden aan factoren die de kans van slagen van een behandeling kunnen beïnvloeden.
Naarmate iemand ouder wordt neemt de kans op zwangerschap af. Om die reden wordt er in principe geen vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek of behandeling meer gedaan bij paren waarvan de vrouw ouder is dan 40 jaar, en/of de man ouder is dan 55 jaar. 
Ook het gewicht van de vrouw heeft invloed op de kans op zwangerschap. Bij vrouwen met overgewicht is de zwangerschapskans kleiner dan bij vrouwen met een normaal gewicht, en is de kans op complicaties tijdens vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken en tijdens een zwangerschap verhoogd. Om die reden wordt vrouwen met overgewicht gevraagd om eerst af te vallen, voordat onderzoeken en behandeling worden gestart. De in het azM gehanteerde bovengrens voor het toegestane gewicht is een body mass index (BMI) van 30 kg/m_. Dat wil zeggen: een vrouw van 165 cm dient minder dan 81 kg te wegen, en een vrouw van 175 cm minder dan 91 kg. U kunt uw eigen BMI uitrekenen door uw gewicht in kilogrammen te delen door de lengte (in meters) in het kwadraat.
Het is goed om te weten dat roken (van een of beide partners) de zwangerschapskans fors vermindert. Dit is een goed moment om te stoppen!

_(Bron; azm.nl, patiënten folder)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ZelfInseminatie (ZI).*

*Ontstaan ZI.*
Zelfinseminatie is in Nederland in de jaren tachtig ingeburgerd. Hoeveel vrouwen gebruik maken van zelfinseminatie (ZI) is niet bekend, maar de indruk bestaat dat de verhouding KID/ZI bij lesbische vrouwen ongeveer fifty-fifty is. De opkomst van ZI hing samen met de tweede feministische golf, met name de vrouwengezondheidsbeweging. Naar Amerikaans voorbeeld ontstonden in Europa midden jaren zeventig de eerste zelfhulpgroepen. Deelname gaf vrouwen meer kennis over hun eigen lichaam, voortplanting en seksualiteit en maakte hen minder afhankelijk van medici.
In 1978 trad als eerste in Europa The Feminist Self Insemination Group in Londen in de openbaarheid. Een aantal leden had slechte ervaringen met 'deskundigen' van KID-instellingen of met het oppikken van een partner om zwanger te raken. De groep onderzocht de mogelijkheden van zelfinseminatie. Enkele homoseksuele mannen waren bereid donor te worden. De vrouwen brachten hun ervaringen naar buiten in een pamflet. Sindsdien groeide de belangstelling, ook in Nederland. Zelfinseminatie kan gemakkelijk worden uitgevoerd door lesbische paren en BAMmoeders. Het is gewoon thuis, zonder tussenkomst van het 'medische circuit' uit te voeren. Men kan hierbij gebruik maken van een bekende of onbekende donor.

*Wanneer moet u insemineren?*
Het is voor het bepalen van het inseminatietijdstip van belang om twee zaken in gedachten te houden:
⇒ zaadcellen houden in de eileider 48 tot 72 uur hun bevruchtend vermogen.
⇒ een eicel kan tot 10 á 12 uur ná de eisprong bevrucht worden.
Als uw donor bereid is onbeperkt te doneren, kunt u (als u een regelmatige cyclus hebt van ongeveer 28 dagen) tussen de tiende en zeventiende dag 2 á 3 keer insemineren (om de twee tot drie dagen). De zaadcellen zullen binnen enkele minuten in de eileider aanwezig zijn en liggen daar als het ware te wachten op de komst van de eicel. Omdat de zaadcellen minimaal 48 uur hun bevruchtend vermogen behouden is bijna zeker dat er zaadcellen met bevruchtend vermogen in de eileider aanwezig zijn op het moment dat de eicel beschikbaar komt.
Een andere optie is om te timen, zodat u vlak vóór de eisprong kunt insemineren. De donor moet dan wel op het juiste moment beschikbaar zijn Er zijn verschillende manieren om het moment van de eisprong te voorspellen.

*Billings-test.*
Met de zgn 'Billings- test' kunt u zelf het dradentrekkend vermogen van het baarmoedermondslijm testen. Vlak voor de eisprong is het slijm sterk 'dradentrekkend', tot meer dan 10 á 15 cm. Helaas lukt het niet iedereen de test zelf uit te voeren, maar als het lukt is het meegenomen.

*Ovulatietest.*
Aan de eisprong gaat een LH piek vooraf. LH is het Luteïïniserend Hormoon dat zorgt voor de eisprong. Het makkelijkst is de LH piek met een z.g.n. 'ovulatietest' in de urine aan te tonen. Deze tests zijn bij de drogist verkrijgbaar. Zodra de test positief is, moet u diezelfde avond insemineren. Het gebruik van ovulatietesten kunt u afstemmen op uw temperatuurcurves. Begin wel ruim op tijd met de urinetesten!

*Temperatuurcurve.*
Als u tevoren al enkele maanden tijd uw basale temperatuurcurve (BTC) hebt bijgehouden, heeft u een indicatie wanneer u doorgaans uw eisprong heeft. Voor een BTC moet u elke ochtend op hetzelfde tijdstip en vóórdat u uit bed komt, uw temperatuur rectaal opnemen en noteren. Na de eisprong,ongeveer in het midden van de cyclus, zal uw lichaamstemperatuur met ongeveer 0,5 ° stijgen.

*Invriezen.*
In ziekenhuizen en bij spermabanken gebruikt men meestal ingevroren sperma. Invriezen geschiedt in rietjes, die met een soort was worden dichtgemaakt en die vervolgens in vloeibare stikstof worden gehangen. Voor het gebruik wordt een rietje uit de vloeibare stikstof gehaald; het sperma ontdooit in enkele minuten, het wasuiteinde wordt van het rietje geknipt en op een injectiespuit geschoven, waarna het rietje in de vagina wordt ingebracht en leeggespoten, dicht bij de baarmoedermond.
In enkele ziekenhuizen en/of spermabanken is men bereid tot het invriezen van zaad van een eigen donor ten behoeve van zelfinseminatie. Dit heeft als voordelen dat de donor minder wordt belast en dat het sperma op ziekten (bijv. op HIV) getest kan worden. Een voorwaarde is dat na het ontdooien het sperma zo spoedig mogelijk dient te worden geïnsemineerd. Wie er de voorkeur aan geeft thuis te insemineren kan gebruik maken van kleine containers vloeibare stikstof, waarin de rietjes enkele uren kunnen worden bewaard. Een nadeel is dat het sperma iets aan kwaliteit verliest door het invriezen, dus de kans van slagen is kleiner.

*Hoe moet u insemineren?*
In de meeste gevallen is bij zelfinseminatie sprake van gebruik van 'vers' donorsperma. De meest eenvoudige manier van zelfinseminatie is wat sperma opzuigen in een rietje, bijvoorbeeld met behulp van een 5ml. injectiespuit zonder naald; het rietje zo diep mogelijk in de vagina brengen en het sperma eruit spuiten. In plaats van een rietje kan een flexibel slangetje worden gebruikt; dit heeft als nadeel dat het moeilijker te 'sturen' is bij het inbrengen in de vagina. Het verdient aanbeveling na een dergelijke inseminatie korte tijd te blijven liggen; een kwartiertje is voldoende om er zeker van te zijn dat veel spermacellen zijn doorgedrongen tot de eileider.
Een andere manier van zelfinseminatie is met gebruikmaking van een inseminatiecupje, dat is gemaakt van hard plastic. Er zit een slangetje aan met daarop een klemmetje. Op het einde van het slangetje past een dopje of een injectiespuit zonder naald. Het cupje zelf past op de baarmoedermond. Sommige vrouwen voelen zich onzeker bij inseminatie met een spuitje en vragen zich af of het zaad wel bij de baarmoedermond komt. In dat geval kan een cupje worden toegepast, hoewel er geen bewijs is van een betere werkzaamheid van het cupje.

*Hoe gebruikt u het inseminatiecupje?*
Met enig oefenen is het zelf in te brengen. Probeer eerst met de vinger de baarmoedermond te voelen en er helemaal omheen te gaan. Breng het cupje in met de open kant naar binnen gericht. Dit lukt het beste door met twee vingers tegen de achterwand van de vagina te drukken, richting anus. De achterwand van de vagina geeft goed mee en is niet gevoelig bij inbrengen. Als het cupje eenmaal door de opening heen is, zal het zich bijna altijd direct om de baarmoedermond vastzetten. Controleer dit door met de vingers rondom het cupje te voelen.
Als de baarmoedermond niet meer te voelen is kunt u ervan uitgaan dat het goed zit. Overigens is een dergelijke controle niet bij iedereen mogelijk, bijvoorbeeld als de baarmoedermond erg naar achteren ligt.
Haal hierna het dopje van het slangetje en zorg ervoor dat het klemmetje openstaat. Zet de lege spuit op het slangetje en zuig ongeveer 2 cc lucht op. Het cupje zuigt zich nu beter vast op de baarmoedermond. Maak dan het klemmetje dicht. Zuig het sperma in de spuit op en zet de spuit op het slangetje. Maak vervolgens het klemmetje weer open en spuit het sperma rustig door het slangetje naar binnen. Zet dan het klemmetje en het dopje weer op het slangetje, om teruglopen van het sperma tegen te gaan. Door het vacuüm dat is ontstaan zuigt de baarmoeder als het ware het sperma naar zich toe, en blijft het cupje op zijn plaats. U kunt dus direct opstaan.
Na een uurtje kunt u het cupje uit de vagina halen. Het vacuüm wordt opgeheven door met de spuit via het slangetje voorzichtig lucht in te spuiten, totdat het loskomt. Daarna kunt u door aan het slangetje te trekken, het cupje eruit halen. Lukt dit niet direct ga dan niet harder trekken, maar spuit iets meer lucht in en probeer het voorzichtig nog eens.
Het cupje hoeft niet steriel te zijn (de vagina en de baarmoedermond zijn dat per slot van rekening ook niet) maar het moet wel huishoudelijk schoon en droog bewaard worden. Spoel het cupje direct na gebruik om met lauw water, föhn het droog en bewaar het voor de volgende keer. Om infecties te voorkomen is het belangrijk het gebruik ervan strikt persoonlijk te houden.
Het cupje voorkomt teruglopen van sperma en schermt het sperma enigszins af van het zure milieu van de vagina. Volgens sommigen is dit een voordeel en wordt u op deze wijze sneller zwanger dan met een spuit. Het bewijs daarvoor is echter nooit geleverd. Iedere vrouw moet dus zelf uitmaken aan welke methode zij de voorkeur geeft.

*Aanvullende informatie.*
Het inseminatiecupje is van hard plastic. Er zit een slangetje aan met daarop een klemmetje. Op het einde van het slangetje past een dopje of een injectiespuit zonder naald. Het cupje zelf past op de baarmoedermond. Met enig oefenen is het zelf in te brengen. De cupjes zijn er in drie maten: small, medium en large.
Prijs per stuk ca. 27.50.
Volgens recente berichten zijn artsen geen voorstander meer van het gebruik van deze setjes. Ze geven soms problemen in het gebruik doordat het cupje zich te vast vacuüm zuigt op de baarmoedermond zodat het moeilijk te verwijderen is. En inseminatie via zo'n setje zou niet succesvoller zijn dan gewoon het gebruik van een plastic injectiespuitje (5ml. / zonder naald natuurlijk / verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek). U kunt de setjes of inseminatiecanules (soort plastic spuitje) verkrijgen via de firma Lettix En Medisch Centrum Barendrecht Of Online op zdlinc.biz en homefertility.com

_(Bron; kidinformatie.com)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Intra-uteriene Inseminatie (IUI)*

*In het kort*
IUI  intra-uteriene inseminatie  is het inbrengen van zaadcellen in de baarmoederholte. Deze behandeling wordt toegepast bij een verminderde kwaliteit van de zaadcellen of een te laag aantal zaadcellen, na een periode van uitblijven van een zwangerschap zonder duidelijke oorzaak, of bij een verminderde kwaliteit van het slijm van de baarmoedermond. Uit het sperma worden de beste zaadcellen geselecteerd en in de baarmoederholte ingebracht ten tijde van de eisprong. De eisprong wordt meestal ondersteund met hormonen. Het moment van de eisprong wordt globaal geschat door
urinetesten, bloedonderzoek en/of echoscopie. De kans op een zwangerschap bij IUI is ongeveer 1 op de 10 behandelingen. Meestal vinden er 3 tot 6 behandelingen plaats.

*Wat is intra-uteriene inseminatie?*
Intra-uteriene inseminatie (IUI) is het inbrengen (insemineren) van zaadcellen direct in de baarmoeder (intra-uterien). In de normale situatie komt na een zaadlozing in de vagina het sperma met de zaadcellen in de buurt van de baarmoedermond. Via het slijm van de baarmoedermond komen de zaadcellen via de baarmoederholte in de eileiders, waar de bevruchting van een eicel kan plaatsvinden.

Zaadcellen (1) via de vagina (2), baarmoedermond (3) en baarmoederholte (4) komen in de eileider (5) terecht en kunnen daar de eicel (6), die is vrijgekomen uit de eierstok, bevruchten
Bij IUI worden de beste zaadcellen geselecteerd en rechtstreeks in de baarmoederholte gebracht. De zaadcellen zijn dan dichter bij de plaats van bevruchting. Een goede timing van de IUI is van belang, omdat de kans op een zwangerschap het hoogst is als IUI wordt uitgevoerd omstreeks de dag van de eisprong. Regelmatig wordt de IUI-behandeling ondersteund met hormonen.

*Voor wie is IUI?*
U kunt voor IUI in aanmerking komen in de volgende situaties:
* de kwaliteit van het zaad is minder dan normaal
* het aantal zaadcellen is minder dan normaal
* u hebt maximaal drie jaar onbeschermde gemeenschap gehad, maar u bent niet zwanger geworden; een duidelijke oorzaak is niet gevonden
* het slijm van de baarmoedermond blijkt van minder goede kwaliteit te zijn (zie Oriënterend fertiliteitsonderzoek).
De kans op een zwangerschap is in ongeveer de eerste drie jaar van onbeschermde gemeenschap groter dan bij behandeling. Als er geen oorzaak wordt gevonden, wordt daarom eerst een tijdje afgewacht of niet spontaan een zwangerschap optreedt. Hoe lang deze periode duurt, is afhankelijk van uw leeftijd.

*Hoe groot is de kans op een zwangerschap bij IUI?*
Ook hier is uw leeftijd van belang.

Het afnemen van de vruchtbaarheid met het toenemen van de leeftijd.
IUI leidt gemiddeld bij 1 op de 10 behandelingen tot een zwangerschap. Na zes behandelingen is de kans dat u zwanger bent geraakt, ongeveer 25 tot 35 procent. De meeste vrouwen zijn dus na zes behandelingen nog niet zwanger. Uw arts zal hierna met u en uw partner een nieuwe afweging maken: doorgaan met IUI, overstappen op een andere behandeling, bijvoorbeeld IVF (reageerbuisbevruchting, zie IVF) of stoppen met behandelen.

*Hormonen, gecontroleerde hyperstimulatie*
De arts zal regelmatig adviseren IUI te combineren met het gebruik van hormonen om de groei van de eiblaasjes (follikels) te stimuleren of om de timing van de eisprong te verbeteren. Door deze combinatie kan de kans op zwangerschap toenemen, met name als de oorzaak onduidelijk is of als het zaad verminderd is. Bij de hormoonbehandeling gebruikt u tabletten (clomifeencitraat) of onderhuidse injecties (gonadotrofinen: FSH of hMG). Het injecteren kunt u zelf leren. Over de noodzaak en de precieze uitvoering van deze behandeling kunt u met de arts verder praten.

*Timing*
Om de kans op bevruchting zo groot mogelijk te maken, moet de inseminatie plaatsvinden in de vruchtbare periode, dichtbij het moment van de eisprong. Dit wordt timing genoemd. Om dit moment vast te stellen zijn er verschillende methoden, die soms in combinatie worden gebruikt.
* Urinetesten; Ongeveer 24 tot 30 uur voor de eisprong maakt een kleine klier onder de hersenen (de hypofyse) gedurende een korte periode luteïniserend hormoon (LH) aan. Dit hormoon komt ook terecht in de urine. De urinetest op LH kunt u zelf uitvoeren, meestal tweemaal per dag. Wanneer de test positief is, kan 20 tot 30 uur later de inseminatie plaatsvinden.
* Echoscopie; Inwendige echoscopie maakt het mogelijk om het aantal en de groei van de eiblaasjes te beoordelen (zie Echoscopie in de gynaecologie). Zo kan het tijdstip van de eisprong worden geschat. Echoscopie kan gecombineerd worden met bloedonderzoek naar het hormoon estradiol. Soms zijn hierbij meerdere controles per week nodig.
* HCG/LH-injectie; Als bij echoscopie twee tot drie voldoende gegroeide eiblaasjes worden gezien, kan de eisprong worden opgewekt via toediening van een kunstmatige LH-piek door een onderhuidse injectie. Deze vorm van timing is met name geschikt wanneer u hormooninjecties hebt gebruikt om de groei van de eiblaasjes te stimuleren. Ongeveer 38 tot 42 uur voor de geplande IUI dient u zichzelf dan LH toe.

*Sperma*
Sperma bestaat voor het grootste gedeelte uit vloeistof waarin zich de zaadcellen bevinden. Voor de inseminatie zijn alleen de zaadcellen nodig; deze worden gescheiden van de vloeistof. Hierbij vermindert het aantal, maar blijven de beste zaadcellen over. Deze bewerking duurt ongeveer twee uur. IUI is alleen zinvol als er na bewerking meer dan 1 miljoen beweeglijke zaadcellen zijn overgebleven. Om de beste opbrengst aan sperma te krijgen kan het verstandig te zijn om gedurende twee dagen voor de IUI geen zaadlozing te hebben. Op de dag van de IUI moet de man door masturbatie sperma opwekken. Dit kan thuis of in het ziekenhuis.

*Hoe verloopt de inseminatie?*
De inseminatie vindt plaats in de polikliniek. De arts brengt een speculum (spreider) in om de baarmoedermond te zien. Dan wordt een dun slangetje door de baarmoedermond in de baarmoederholte geschoven, waardoor het bewerkte sperma wordt ingebracht (figuur 3). Meestal hebt u hierbij geen pijn, al kan er heel soms een licht krampend gevoel in de onderbuik ontstaan. Na de behandeling kunt u meteen weer naar huis.

1. baarmoeder en 2. eierstok en eileider

*Na de inseminatie*
Na de IUI zijn er zijn geen bijzondere maatregelen nodig. Wanneer u niet zwanger bent geworden, krijgt u 12 tot 14 dagen na de IUI een menstruatie. Bent u over tijd, dan kunt u ongeveer drie weken na de dag van IUI een zwangerschapstest doen.

*Bijwerkingen en complicaties*
* Infectie; Bij elke IUI bestaat een zeer kleine kans op infectie. Als u koorts krijgt (38 graden of hoger), buikpijn of afscheiding anders dan normaal, neem dan contact op met uw behandelend arts. De volgende bijwerkingen en complicaties komen voornamelijk voor bij het gebruik van hormonen, dus in de gestimuleerde cyclus.
* Meerlingzwangerschap; De kans op een meerling is enigszins in te schatten door het aantal eiblaasjes dat bij echoscopie te zien is. Zijn er te veel eiblaasjes, dan zal de arts u afraden om in die cyclus zwanger te raken. Ondanks alle voorzorgsmaatregelen kan er wel een meerlingzwangerschap ontstaan. Wanneer u hormonen gebruikt die de groei van de eiblaasjes stimuleren is bij tabletten de kans op een tweeling ongeveer 8 procent, bij injecties ongeveer 20 procent. De kans op een drieling is kleiner dan 1 procent.
* Vocht vasthouden, misselijkheid en stemmingsverandering; Hormoongebruik ter ondersteuning van de IUI geeft soms bijwerkingen zoals vocht vasthouden, misselijkheid en verandering van stemming.
* Ovarieel hyperstimulatiesyndroom (OHSS); Soms ontstaan er tijdens de behandeling met hormonen onverwacht meerdere eiblaasjes. Als in die situatie wordt doorgegaan met stimulatie met hormonen, met name met injecties, kan er een ernstige overstimulatie van de eierstokken ontstaan: het ovarieel hyperstimulatiesyndroom. Deze complicatie is zeldzaam, maar de gevolgen kunnen ernstig zijn. U kunt buikpijn krijgen of een opgeblazen gevoel, misselijk worden en/of overgeven. Soms is opname in het ziekenhuis nodig. Als er te veel eiblaasjes zijn gegroeid, raadt de arts u af om zwanger te raken. Dan zal de IUI niet doorgaan en krijgt u het advies om geen gemeenschap te hebben. Van de hormonen die gebruikt worden bij IUI is geen verhoogd risico op het ontstaan van kanker bekend.

*Een spannende tijd*
Elke behandeling voor ongewenste kinderloosheid brengt onbedoeld vaak spanningen en ongemak met zich mee. Bespreek uw gevoelens en vragen met de gynaecoloog, fertiliteitsarts of verpleegkundige en aarzel niet om erover te praten met elkaar, met familie of vrienden. Ook contact met lotgenoten kan helpen.

*Nuttige adressen*

Patiëntenvereniging voor paren met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen:
Freya
Postbus 476
6600 AL Wijchen
tel. (024) 645 10 88
www.freya.nl

Bureau Voorlichting Interlandelijke Adoptie (VIA)
Postbus 90
3500 AG Utrecht
tel. (030) 232 16 40

_(Bron; www.nvog.nl, rubriek patiëntenvoorlichting.)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*In vitro fertilisatie (IVF)*

*In het kort*
IVF is een behandeling voor onvruchtbaarheid. In vitro fertilisatie (IVF) betekent letterlijk: 'in glas bevruchting' en wordt in Nederland ook wel reageerbuisbevruchting genoemd. Om bevruchting te laten plaatsvinden brengt men in het laboratorium eicellen samen met zaadcellen. Om eicellen te verkrijgen worden de eierstokken gestimuleerd met hormonen. Daardoor groeien er follikels (eiblaasjes), die de eicellen bevatten. Uit deze follikels wordt, via de schede, de vloeistof met de eicellen weggezogen (de punctie). De zaadcellen worden uit het sperma gehaald. Na samensmelting van eicel en zaadcel in het laboratorium ontstaat een embryo, dat in de baarmoeder kan worden geplaatst. Als dit embryo zich innestelt, ontstaat een zwangerschap. Dit gebeurt, afhankelijk van de leeftijd van de vrouw, in ongeveer 25 tot 30 procent van de IVF-behandelingen. De uiteindelijke kans op de geboorte van een kind is gemiddeld 20 procent per IVF-poging.

*Wat is IVF, reageerbuisbevruchting?*
In een normale menstruatiecyclus rijpt er in de eierstok elke maand één eicel. Bij de IVF-behandeling probeert men met hormonen om meerdere (vijf tot tien) eicellen tegelijkertijd te laten rijpen. Deze eicellen bevinden zich in follikels.

Echoscopisch beeld van de follikels waarin de eicellen groeien
In een speciaal laboratorium in het ziekenhuis wordt één eicel samengebracht met ongeveer honderdduizend zaadcellen. Eén eicel heeft maar één zaadcel nodig om bevrucht te worden. De bevruchte eicel gaat zich delen en er ontstaat een embryo. Als er geen bevruchting plaatsvindt, wordt de behandeling afgebroken. Het embryo kan in de baarmoeder worden geplaatst (ET, embryotransfer). Nestelt het zich in, dan is er sprake van een normale zwangerschap. In Nederland is ongeveer 2 procent van alle pasgeborenen ontstaan door een IVF-behandeling.

*Waar wordt IVF uitgevoerd?*
In Nederland gebeurt dat vooral in de academische ziekenhuizen. Sommige ziekenhuizen verzorgen de hele behandeling; dat zijn de IVF-centra. Er zijn ook ziekenhuizen die alleen de behandeling tot en met de punctie doen; zij worden transport-IVF-klinieken genoemd. Na de punctie brengt u zelf of uw partner de eiblaasvloeistof met de eicellen in een speciale container naar een IVF-centrum. Daar vindt bevruchting in het laboratorium plaats. Dan zijn er nog satellietklinieken: zij bieden een behandeling tot en met de voorbereiding op de punctie (zie verder). In Nij Smellinghe worden patiënten die in aanmerking komen voor IVF naar het UMCG in Groningen verwezen.

*Voor wie is IVF?*
U kunt in aanmerking komen voor IVF om de volgende redenen:
* de eileiders zijn afgesloten of verwijderd
* er is geen oorzaak gevonden voor het uitblijven van een zwangerschap gedurende langere tijd; deze tijd is afhankelijk van uw leeftijd en andere factoren
* het is niet gelukt om zwanger te worden na andere behandelingen voor verminderde vruchtbaarheid, bijvoorbeeld intra-uteriene inseminatie (zie Intra-uteriene inseminatie) of na een operatie
* bij ernstige endometriose (zie Endometriose)
* bij verminderde kwaliteit van het zaad (zie Vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij mannen)
* bij hormonale stoornissen (zie Oriënterend fertiliteitsonderzoek)
* de eierstokken werken niet goed (zie Te vroege overgang en Eiceldonatie)
IVF wordt in zeldzame gevallen ook uitgevoerd als er sprake is van eiceldonatie (zie Eiceldonatie). Met name de leeftijd van de vrouw, de duur van het uitblijven van een zwangerschap en de kwaliteit van het zaad zijn de belangrijkste factoren om te bepalen wanneer u voor IVF in aanmerking kan komen. Als een van u beiden drager is van een erfelijke aandoening, is er soms de mogelijkheid te kiezen voor IVF in combinatie met genetisch onderzoek (pre-implantatiediagnostiek).

*Wachttijd*
Op het moment dat het besluit tot behandeling met IVF is genomen, komt u doorgaans op een wachtlijst. Deze wachttijd kan wisselen per kliniek en in de tijd. Vraag uw gynaecoloog naar deze wachttijd.

*Financiën*
Bespreek goed met uw ziektekostenverzekeraar wanneer en voor hoeveel behandelingen u verzekerd bent. Dit verschilt per verzekeraar en verzekering.

*Leeftijd*
In de meeste klinieken wordt u niet meer geholpen als u ouder bent dan 41 jaar. Na 41 jaar daalt namelijk de kans op een levend geboren kind sterk, terwijl de risico's bij een eventuele zwangerschap en bevalling toenemen (zie ook Intra-uteriene inseminatie).

*Kans op zwangerschap*
Of u met IVF zwanger zult worden, hangt grotendeels af van uw leeftijd (zie ook Intra-uteriene inseminatie), de duur van het uitblijven van een zwangerschap, de vraag of u eerdere zwangerschappen hebt gehad en de hoeveelste IVF-behandeling het is. De kans op een zwangerschap bij een IVF-cyclus is gemiddeld 25 tot 30 procent; de kans op de geboorte van een kind is gemiddeld 20 procent. Na drie IVF-behandelingen is de kans op de geboorte van een kind gemiddeld 40 tot 50 procent. Bij ongeveer de helft van alle paren die IVF-behandelingen ondergaan, leidt IVF niet tot een zwangerschap. Dit kan meerdere oorzaken hebben: de eierstokken blijken bijvoorbeeld niet gevoelig te zijn voor de hormonen, de eisprong treedt te vroeg op of bij de punctie kunnen geen eicellen worden verkregen.

*De behandeling*
IVF bestaat uit vier fasen en neemt, afhankelijk van het schema en de gebruikte hormonen, ongeveer vier weken in beslag:
* de rijping van de eicellen: de stimulatie
* het aanprikken van de follikels: de punctie
* de laboratoriumfase: de bevruchting
* het in de baarmoeder plaatsen van de bevruchte eicellen (embryo's): de plaatsing (embryotransfer, ET)

*De stimulatie*
*Hormonen*
Om meerdere eicellen te laten groeien gebruikt u tien tot veertien dagen hoge doseringen hormonen (gonadotrofinen). Daardoor worden de eierstokken gestimuleerd om eiblaasjes (follikels) te laten groeien. U krijgt verschillende hormonen, zoals bijvoorbeeld FSH, het follikelstimulerend hormoon, en HCG, het luteïniserend (eisprong-opwekkend) hormoon. U, of uw partner, kunt leren deze hormonen zelf onder
de huid te prikken. Bijwerkingen van FSH en HCG zijn zeldzaam, ook omdat u deze hormonen maar korte tijd gebruikt.
*Regelen van de rijping*
Bijna altijd krijgt u voor de FSH-behandeling ook andere hormonen, om te voorkomen dat de eisprong te vroeg optreedt. Dit zijn hormonen die de waarden van FSH en LH onder controle houden (GnRH-agonisten of GnRH-antagonisten). Zij kunnen in een 'lang schema' worden gegeven waarbij u start voor de menstruatie begint, of in een 'kort schema' waarbij u start op de eerste dag van de menstruatie. U gebruikt deze hormonen gemiddeld veertien dagen. Als de grootste eiblaasjes ongeveer 18-20 mm zijn, krijgt u de laatste injectie onder de huid. Deze prik bevat LH of hCG (humaan chorion-gonadotrofine, ook een hormoon). Zo wordt de rijping van de eicellen versneld. Bijwerkingen van GnRH-agonisten en -antagonisten zijn minimaal. Sommige vrouwen kunnen last hebben van opvliegers of depressieve gevoelens.
*Controle*
Om de groei van de follikels te meten zal regelmatig vaginale echoscopie plaatsvinden (zie Echoscopie). Ook kan er eventueel bloed geprikt worden om de waarde van het hormoon estradiol te bepalen. Estradiol komt vrij uit de eierstok. Bij het begin van de stimulatie is niet te voorspellen hoe de eierstokken op FSH gaan reageren. Zo nodig past de arts de dosering aan.

*De punctie*
Ongeveer 34 tot 36 uur na de laatste injectie zal de arts de follikels leegzuigen om de eicellen te verkrijgen (ovariumpunctie of eicelpunctie). Dit gebeurt in de polikliniek in de gynaecologische stoel (zie Het eerste bezoek aan de gynaecoloog). De arts brengt een speculum in en spoelt de schede met water. Hierna brengt hij of zij een holle naald door de wand van de schede om de eierstok te bereiken en de eiblaasjes aan te prikken. Dit kan, kortdurend, pijnlijk zijn. U kunt hiervoor verdoving krijgen; eventueel kunt u onder narcose worden gebracht. Dit laatste is zelden nodig en kan alleen op de operatiekamer plaatsvinden. Met de naald worden de follikels leeggezogen en worden de eicellen verkregen. Deze eicellen worden vervolgens in een speciale vloeistof bewaard. De punctie duurt in totaal ongeveer 15 minuten. Na de punctie kunt u even uitrusten en meestal gaat u gewoon weer naar huis. Soms kunt u nog wat suf zijn en kan het verstandig zijn die dag rustig aan te doen. Zorg eventueel voor vervoer naar huis.

Het aanprikken van de follikels

*Het sperma*
Op de dag van de punctie moet de man vers sperma inleveren (zie Intra-uteriene inseminatie). Het sperma ondergaat in het laboratorium een speciale behandeling (wordt 'opgewerkt') om zoveel mogelijk goed beweeglijke zaadcellen te krijgen.

*De bevruchting*
Vervolgens brengt men in het laboratorium de eicellen en zaadcellen samen. Dan wordt enkele dagen gewacht op een mogelijke bevruchting; gemiddeld vindt deze plaats op de tweede dag na de punctie. Na de punctie krijgt u opnieuw hormonen om het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder voor te bereiden op de plaatsing van een embryo. Deze hormonen gebruikt u in de vorm van zetpillen in de schede (progesteron) of in de vorm van injecties (hCG). Bijwerkingen van progesteron komen zelden voor, maar sommige vrouwen hebben last van bloedverlies, gewichtstoename, acne, hoofdpijn of lichte buikpijn.

_(Bron; www.nvog.nl, rubriek patiëntenvoorlichting.)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*In vitro fertilisatie (IVF)*

*De plaatsing, embryotransfer*
Als na bevruchting van de eicellen embryo's zijn ontstaan, plaatst de arts deze op de tweede tot vijfde dag na de punctie in de baarmoeder (embryo-terugplaatsing, embryotransfer, ET). Naarmate meer embryo's in de baarmoeder geplaatst worden, wordt de kans op een zwangerschap, maar ook de kans op een meerling, groter. Daarom plaatst de arts maximaal twee en in sommige situaties één embryo terug. Het plaatsen doet geen pijn. U kunt hooguit even een licht krampend gevoel in de buik hebben. Terwijl u in de beensteunen ligt spoelt de arts de vagina met water. Hierna brengt hij of zij een dun buisje in de baarmoeder en laat daar een of twee embryo's achter.

Het terugplaatsen van de embryos
Na de terugplaatsing kunt u zelf niets doen om de kans op een zwangerschap te vergroten. Uw normale bezigheden kunnen gewoon doorgaan. Soms gebruikt u nog enkele dagen progesteron om de kans op innesteling te verhogen. Hoewel er in de literatuur geen bewijs voor is, krijgt u meestal het advies om geen gemeenschap en/of orgasme te hebben tot ongeveer zes dagen na de punctie. U hoeft niet bang te zijn dat de embryo's vanzelf uit de baarmoeder vallen. Na ongeveer twee weken kunt u een zwangerschapstest doen.

*Cryopreservatie, overgebleven embryo's*
In Nederland worden meestal één tot twee embryo's geplaatst. Bij de IVF-behandeling ontstaan vaak meer embryo's dan er geplaatst worden. Als de overgebleven embryo's van goede kwaliteit zijn, kunnen ze eventueel worden bewaard en ingevroren. Dit wordt cryopreservatie genoemd. De embryo's overleven het invriezen en ontdooien niet altijd.
*Afspraken*
Het ziekenhuis zal een contract met u afsluiten over wat er met de ingevroren embryo's gedaan moet worden als u en uw partner uit elkaar gaan, als een van u overlijdt of als u de embryo's niet meer wilt gebruiken. De bewaartermijn is meestal vijf jaar. U en uw partner hebben het beschikkingsrecht over de embryo's. Ze mogen niet gebruikt worden voor andere doeleinden. Aan het bewaren kunnen kosten zijn verbonden.
*Bloedonderzoek*
Voor het invriezen zal bij u en uw partner bloedonderzoek worden gedaan naar infectieziekten zoals het aids-virus (HIV-test), hepatitis B- en C-virus. Bestaat een van deze infecties bij u of uw partner, dan worden er vanwege het risico van infectie geen embryo's ingevroren.
*De plaatsing*
De plaatsing van cryo-embryo's kan plaatsvinden in een gewone menstruatiecyclus of na voorbereiding van het baarmoederslijmvlies met hormoontabletten. Dit laatste wordt ook wel cryo-cyclus genoemd. De kans op een zwangerschap na cryo-plaatsing bedraagt ongeveer 10% en is dus kleiner dan bij niet-ingevroren embryo's.

*Eventuele bijwerkingen en complicaties van IVF*
*Mogelijke gevolgen op korte termijn*
* Infectie; Bij elke IVF bestaat een zeer kleine kans op infectie. Als u koorts krijgt (38 graden of hoger), buikpijn of andere afscheiding dan normaal, neem dan contact op met uw arts
* Bloeding; Bij het aanprikken van de follikels bestaat een zeer kleine kans op een bloeding in de buik. Als u buikpijn of vaginaal bloedverlies krijgt, neem dan contact op met uw arts
* Overstimulatie; In ongeveer 1 procent van de IVF-behandelingen ontstaat, na de punctie, het ovarieel hyperstimulatiesyndroom (OHSS). De kans hierop is groter bij het PCO-syndroom (zie PCOS). Bij OHSS ontstaan er, onverwacht, meerdere eiblaasjes. U kunt dan hevige buikpijn of een opgeblazen gevoel krijgen, misselijk zijn en/of overgeven. Met rust en veel drinken kan OHSS overgaan, maar soms is opname in het ziekenhuis noodzakelijk. Als u bij de behandeling te veel eiblaasjes krijgt, raadt de gynaecoloog u af om zwanger te raken, omdat het risico op OHSS dan groter wordt. De IVF-behandeling zal dan niet verdergaan en u krijgt het advies geen gemeenschap te hebben. Neem contact op met uw arts bij buikpijn, snelle toename van de buikomvang of snelle gewichtstoename.
*Mogelijke gevolgen voor de zwangerschap*
* Miskraam en buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap; Bij een IVF-zwangerschap lijkt de kans op een miskraam iets verhoogd, ongeveer 25%. De kans op een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap (zie Buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap) is iets toegenomen, met name als u een IVF-behandeling krijgt omdat uw eileiders zijn beschadigd of afgesloten
* Meerlingzwangerschap; De kans op een meerling is voor een deel in te schatten aan de hand van het aantal geplaatste embryo's. Ook als er één embryo is geplaatst kan er, net als bij een natuurlijke zwangerschap, een meerling ontstaan. Bij het terugplaatsen van twee embryo's is de kans op een tweelingzwangerschap afhankelijk van uw leeftijd en bedraagt deze ongeveer 20 tot 25%. De kans op een drieling is klein.
*Mogelijke gevolgen op lange termijn*
* Kanker; Tot nu toe is na IVF geen verhoogde kans op borst-, baarmoeder- of eierstokkanker aangetoond, maar de gevolgen op langere termijn zijn (nog) niet volledig bekend.
* Onbekende gevolgen; Hoewel de IVF-behandeling sinds de jaren tachtig routinematig wordt toegepast, zijn er mogelijk gevolgen op de lange termijn die nu nog niet bekend zijn.
*Mogelijke gevolgen voor kinderen geboren na IVF-behandeling*
Bij kinderen die na een IVF-behandeling zijn geboren, komen niet vaker aangeboren afwijkingen voor. IVF-kinderen hebben een iets grotere kans op een voortijdige geboorte (gemiddeld vijf dagen), op groeiachterstand en op een iets lager geboortegewicht (90 gram lichter). Of deze verschillen op de lange termijn gevolgen hebben is niet bekend.

*Een spannende tijd*
IVF is een intensieve behandeling, lichamelijk en ook emotioneel vaak zwaar. Het onderzoek en de behandeling zelf nemen veel tijd in beslag.Vaak bestaat er een wachttijd voordat u mag beginnen met de IVF behandeling. Bijna 20% van de paren stopt met de behandeling als de eerste IVF-poging niet tot een zwangerschap heeft geleid. Houd er steeds rekening mee dat de IVF bij minder dan de helft van de paren tot een zwangerschap leidt. Praat over uw gevoelens met uw arts, met elkaar, en met familie en vrienden. Ook contact met lotgenoten kan helpen.

*Meer informatie*
* Freya, de patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek,
Postbus 476, 6600 AL Wijchen; tel. 024-6451088
of www.freya.nl.
* Als zwanger worden niet vanzelf gaat. Cd-rom, verkrijgbaar in de boekhandel.
* De Nederlandse IVF-centra en de resultaten (www.nvog.nl).
* D. Braat en G.Kleijne, Zwanger via een omweg; 3e dr. Nijkerk: Van Brug, 2002. ISBN 90-652-3106-4.
* J. Sagasser. Als zwanger worden niet vanzelf lukt. Oorzaken, mogelijkheden, kansen; 3e dr. Houten: Van Holkema & Warendorf. ISBN 90-269-6483-8
* R. van Walbeek. Ongewenst kinderloos. Brieven over een leven zonder kinderen. Hoogezand: Van Brug, 1995. ISBN 90-6523-091-2.
* F.M. Helmerhorst, J.P.C. Moors, A.M.L. Broekhuizen-Molenaar. Rond vruchtbaarheid. Almere: Versluys, 1990. ISBN 90-249-1673-9.
* C. Wood en A. Westmore. Reageerbuisbevruchting. Katwijk: Servire, 1983. ISBN 90-6325-211-0.
* L. Nijsingh. Als zwanger worden moeilijk is. Informatie over vruchtbaarheidsstoornissen. Leusden: Mediselect, 1998. Zonder ISBN.

_(Bron; www.nvog.nl, rubriek patiëntenvoorlichting.)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie*

*ICSI algemeen*
ICSI van een eicel van een vrouw met kinderwens ICSI is een afkorting van intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie'. Dit betekent dat één zaadcel in één eicel ingebracht wordt door ze te injecteren. De bevruchting vindt dus buiten het lichaam plaats. Het is een behandeling om zwanger te worden als er voor u geen andere mogelijkheden meer zijn, bijvoorbeeld indien:
* er te weinig zaadcellen zijn om de eicel zelfstandig te bevruchten
* er geen bevruchting is opgetreden tijdens uw IVF behandeling
Tijdens de ICSI behandeling proberen wij met behulp van hormonen meerdere eicellen te laten rijpen. De eicellen halen wij uit het lichaam van de vrouw tijdens een follikelpunctie. In het laboratorium injecteren wij in iedere rijpe eicel één zaadcel. Na een succesvolle ontwikkeling van het embryo plaatsen wij het na 3-4 dagen in de baarmoeder terug. Hierna ontstaat er hopelijk een zwangerschap. De kans op het ontstaan van een zwangerschap is gemiddeld 25% per gestarte behandeling. 

*Voorbereidingsfase*
IVF ICSI overhandigen informatie De ICSI behandeling is veelomvattend. Het beste kunt u goed voorbereid aan de behandeling beginnen. Op deze website vindt u de voorbereiding en voorlichting die wij u aanbieden.
Als u in aanmerking komt voor een ICSI behandeling wordt u hiervoor door de arts aangemeld. Vervolgens maakt u een afspraak op het Preconceptie spreekuur (zie Preconceptie Spreekuur).
De hele voorbereidingsfase duurt gemiddeld 3 maanden 
*Voorlichtingsavond*
Tijdens de voorlichtingsavond krijgt u informatie over alle aspecten van de IVF/ICSI behandeling. Een arts, een embryoloog en een verpleegkundige verzorgen de avond. Aansluitend aan de presentaties kunt u vragen stellen over uw behandeling. Dit kan zowel mondeling als schriftelijk.
Wij organiseren deze voorlichtingsavonden acht keer per jaar.
U hoeft zich hiervoor niet aan te melden en bent van harte welkom. 
*Voorbereidingsgesprek*
Op het moment dat wij u voor uw ICSI behandeling oproepen, krijgt u van het secretariaat een datum voor het voorbereidingsgesprek met de arts. Tijdens dit gesprek komen onder andere de volgende punten aan bod:
* informatie over de behandeling
* medicijnen
* behandelschema 
o startdatum hormoonbehandeling
o overzicht medicijngebruik
o afspraak eerste echocontrole 
* recepten
* aanvullend bloedonderzoek
* behandelovereenkomsten
o opdracht tot ICSI
o aantal terug te plaatsen embryos
o invriezen van restembryos 
*Prikinstructie en groepseducatie*
De hormonen die gebruikt worden tijdens de ICSI behandeling dient u zelf via injecties toe.
Tijdens de prikinstructie leert u van de verpleegkundige hoe u de medicijnen klaarmaakt en bij u zelf injecteert.
Ook nemen wij de hele behandeling nogmaals met u door.
De prikinstructie vindt 2 keer per week plaats: 
* 1 keer voor het ICSI schema 
* 1 keer voor het IVF schema.
Afwisselend op de woensdag, donderdag of vrijdag van 14.00 uur tot 16.00 uur.
De prikinstructie vindt plaats bij het IVF behandelcentrum (receptie 38). De afspraak hiervoor kunt u op 3 manieren maken:
* op receptie 38 
* U belt het inplannummer vor de IVF / ICSI behandeling
* U belt met het verpleegkundig spreekuur 
(zie Inlichtingen en Afspraken)
_Bijzonderheden_
De prikinstructie volgt u nadat u het voorbereidingsgesprek heeft gehad. U krijgt namelijk tijdens dit voorbereidingsgesprek de recepten en het behandelschema van de arts.
De prikinstructie vindt plaats in groepsverband met meerdere paren tegelijk. 

*Hormoonbehandeling ICSI*
Doel van de hormoonbehandeling is meerdere eicellen voor de ICSI behandeling te laten rijpen. Er zijn verschillende manieren om een hormoonbehandeling te doen. Op deze website kunt u lezen hoe wij dit in het UMC Utrecht doen.
*Medicijnen ophalen*
Voordat u start, is het belangrijk dat u de medicijnen in huis hebt.
Houd er rekening mee dat de apotheek de medicijnen moet bestellen. Dit duurt meestal 1 tot 2 dagen.
Controleer of de apotheek alle medicijnen in voldoende hoeveelheid heeft meegegeven.
*Starten*
U start met de medicijnen op de data die in uw behandelschema staan. Dit schema hebt u van de arts gekregen tijdens het startgesprek.
Dreigt u om bepaalde redenen van dit schema af te wijken ( bijv. doordat uw menstruatie veel later komt dan verwacht), neem dan contact op via het telefonisch verpleegkundig spreekuur, telefoonnummer 088 75 56453. Dit is dagelijks bereikbaar tussen 8.30 en 10.30 uur en tussen 14.30 en 16.00 uur. 
*Beschermde gemeenschap tijdens de hormoonbehandeling*
Als er bij u nog een spontane kans op zwangerschap is, raden wij u aan tijdens de maand dat de eierstokken gestimuleerd worden (met Puregon®of Gonal-F®) tijdens de gemeenschap condooms of een pessarium te gebruiken. Ondanks dat u partner medicijnen gebruikt die de eisprong onderdrukken kan onverwacht een spontane eisprong optreden. Dan kunnen er veel eicellen tegelijk vrijkomen. Hierdoor is er een kans op een grote meerlingzwangerschap, die wij liever voorkomen.
Ons advies voor beschermde gemeenschap geldt tot één week na punctie. 

*Tijdens de hormoonstimulatie*
*Kunstmatig aansturen van uw cyclus*
Door het kunstamtig aansturen van uw eigen cyclus is het mogelijk om op ieder gewenst moment met de hormoonbehandeling te starten (dit is wenselijk ivm het spreiden van de ICSI behandelingen).
Dit aansturen gebeurt door de anticonceptiepil.
U start met de pil op de eerste dag van de menstruatie voorafgaand aan uw behandeling.
Belangrijk is dat u minimaal 10 dagen de pil slikt voor u start met de eerste injectie.
In uw schema leest u op welke dag u mag stoppen met de pil. Dit is altijd een week na het starten van de eerste injectie. Na het stoppen van de pil kunt u een menstruatie verwachten.
Een veelgehoorde klacht is licht bloedverlies tijdens het gebruik van de pil. Dit is een onschuldig verschijnsel.
*Voorkomen eisprong*
Tijdens de stimulatie van uw eierstokken mag u geen eisprong krijgen. De hormonen Decapeptil® of Lucrin® zorgen hiervoor (u krijgt één van beide hormonen voorgeschreven).
Op het behandelschema vindt u de datum waarop u start met het injecteren van één van deze hormonen.
Dit hormoon injecteert u bij u zelf één keer per dag. Gemiddeld gebruikt u dit hormoon 21 dagen. U stopt pas op de dag dat u de Pegnyl® spuit (zie uitrijpen eicellen).
Tijdens het gebruik van de Decapeptil® of Lucrin® kunt u een menstruatie verwachten, dit is een aantal dagen na het stoppen van de pil.
*Stimulatie van de eierstokken*
Tijdens een normale menstruatiecyclus rijpen er 1 tot 2 eicellen onder invloed van het follikel stimulerend hormoon (FSH). Bij de ICSI behandeling willen wij meerdere eicellen laten rijpen. Dit kan door extra FSH toe te dienen. De hormonen Gonal-f® en Puregon® bevatten dit hormoon.
Één van deze medicijnen injecteert u bij u zelf één keer per dag. U start hiermee op de afgesproken datum.
U gaat ook door met het injecteren van de Decapeptil® of Lucrin®.
Vanaf dit moment injecteert u dus 2 hormonen per dag en spreken wij van stimulatiedag in plaats van cyclusdag.
*Echocontrole*
Met een vaginale echo kijken wij hoeveel eiblaasjes er rijpen en hoe groot deze zijn. Tijdens de stimulatie komt u ongeveer 3 á 4 keer voor een echocontrole.
Op stimulatiedag 8 komt u voor het eerst voor een echocontrole.
Deze vindt plaats tussen 8.00 en 9.30 uur op de polikliniek Voortplanting.
Als wij op het echobeeld zien dat de eiblaasjes groot genoeg zijn, spreken wij de punctie met u af. De eiblaasjes zijn groot genoeg als een aantal minimaal 17-18 millimeter groot is.
*Uitrijpen eicellen*
Het laatste gedeelte van de stimulatiefase bestaat uit het uitrijpen van de eicellen.
Dit gebeurt onder invloed van het hormoon Pregnyl®.
*Werking*
Pregnyl® zorgt ervoor dat de eitjes uitrijpen, ze laten los van de follikelwand en drijven in het follikelvocht. Ongeveer 40 uur na de Pregnyl® injectie is de eisprong.
De periode dat de eitjes in het vocht ronddrijven en er nog geen eisprong heeft plaatsgevonden, is het juiste moment om de punctie te doen.
*Tijdstip spuiten*
U krijgt van ons het tijdstip te horen waarop u Pregnyl® moet spuiten. Dit is 34 tot 36 uur voor de punctie.
*BELANGRIJK*
De tijd dat u Pregnyl® spuit is belangrijk voor het bevruchten van de eicellen in het laboratorium. U moet deze tijd dus strikt aanhouden!
Als uw punctie iets later begint dan gepland (doordat wij uitlopen met ons programma) hoeft u niet meteen bang te zijn dat de eiblaasjes springen. Doorgaans hebben wij nog 3 uur de tijd voordat een eisprong optreedt.
*Oplossen medicatie*
U maakt 2 ampullen poeder en 1 ampul vloeistof open.
U mengt de inhoud van deze ampullen zoals u tijdens de groepsvoorlichting heeft geleerd en injecteert de oplossing bij uzelf. 

_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie*

*Mogelijke bijwerkingen medicijnen*
*Lucrin® en Decapeptil®*
De meest gehoorde klacht bij deze hormonen is hoofdpijn.
Heeft u last van hoofdpijnklachten neem gerust een paracetamol tablet. Deze klachten verminderen vaak zodra u start met Gonal-f® of Puregon®.
*Puregon® en Gonal-f®*
De meest gehoorde klachten zijn:
* opgezette onderbuik (door vergrote eierstokken)
* gevoelige onderbuik (door vergrote eierstokken)
* stemmingswisselingen (komt niet vaak voor, het is niet zeker dat dit door de hormonen komt) 
*Pregnyl®*
Pregnyl® is een zwangerschapshormoon.
Een aantal bijwerkingen lijkt daardoor op zwangerschapsklachten.
Veel voorkomende klachten zijn:
* gespannen borsten
* lichte misselijkheid
* lokale huidreactie op plaats van injectie 
*Progestan®*
Dit hormoon geeft zelden klachten of bijwerkingen. 

*Mogelijke complicaties*
Een ICSI behandeling kan anders lopen dan wij verwachten.
Over- of onderstimulatie
U krijgt meestal een standaard hoeveelheid hormoon voorgeschreven. Wij kunnen niet precies voorspellen hoe uw eierstokken reageren op deze hoeveelheid hormonen. De meeste vrouwen reageren hier goed op. Een aantal vrouwen reageert te heftig of juist te weinig op de voorgeschreven dosering.
*Te weinig eicellen*
Het liefst zien we tussen de zes en tien eiblaasjes groeien tijdens de stimulatie. Minder eiblaasjes verminderen over het algemeen de kans op een zwangerschap. Groeien er 4 of minder eiblaasjes dan zijn er twee mogelijkheden.
* doorgaan met de behandeling 
* stoppen van de behandeling met uitzicht op een nieuwe behandeling met een hogere dosering 
De keuze voor bovenstaande opties is afhankelijk van verschillende factoren. Welke van de twee keuzes in uw geval het beste is, bespreekt uw arts met u.
*Te veel eicellen*
Rijpen er dertig of meer eiblaasjes in uw eierstokken, dan spreken wij van een overstimulatie. Dit is een reden de behandeling te stoppen. Te veel eicellen kunnen ernstige gezondheidsrisicos met zich meebrengen. 

*Follikelpunctie*
Tijdens een follikelpunctie halen wij eicellen uit uw eierstokken.Dit gebeurt aansluitend op de hormoonbehandeling. 

*Mogelijke complicaties*
Elke ingreep die in een ziekenhuis wordt uitgevoerd brengt risicos met zich mee. De mogelijke risicos van een ICSI behandeling met een follikelpunctie zijn:
*Overstimulatiesyndroom*
_Wat is overstimulatie?_
Overstimulatie noemen we officieel Ovarieel Hyperstimulatie Syndroom (OHSS).
Overstimulatie kan ontstaan na hormoonstimulatie van de eierstokken en treedt op nadat de punctie heeft plaatsgevonden.
Door de hormoonstimulatie kunnen er soms veel eiblaasjes ontstaan . Hierdoor raken de eierstokken extra vergroot. De bloedvaten van de eierstokken kunnen hierdoor vocht en eiwitten lekken. Dit vocht lekt de buik in.
_Wat zijn de klachten?_
Als er sprake is van overstimulatie kunt u de volgende klachten verwachten: 
* opgezette, pijnlijke buik of een opgeblazen gevoel
* gewichtstoename na de punctie van meer dan 1 à 2 kg per dag 
* misselijkheid 
* braken 
* kortademigheid 
Hebt u één van deze klachten, neemt dan contact op met receptie 38. Afhankelijk van de klachten krijgt u instructies of wordt u verzocht naar receptie 38 te komen. We maken dan een echo en doen bloedonderzoek.
_Hoe erg is overstimulatie?_
Overstimulatie kent vele gradaties.
Tegenwoordig zijn de hormoonstimulaties een stuk milder dan vroeger. De ernstiger vorm van overstimulatie komt daardoor gelukkig veel minder voor.
Bij verdenking op overstimulatie voeren wij meestal de volgende onderzoeken uit:
* het maken van een echo 
* het afnemen van bloed 
* controles op de polikliniek
Daarnaast krijgt u een aantal leefregels.
Dit is meestal voldoende. Echter, soms is een opname op de verpleegafdeling nodig.
_Leefregels_ 
* 3 liter vocht per dag drinken. Door het lekken van vocht uit de bloedbaan wordt het bloed dik. Door veel vocht in te nemen wordt dit indikken tegengegaan. 
* Dagelijks het gewicht meten. De gewichtstoename geeft een indicatie over de ernst en het verloop van de overstimulatie. 
* Rust. Doordat de eierstokken vergroot zijn, kunnen ze bij beweging pijn veroorzaken en beschadigen.Door rust te nemen verminderen de pijnklachten. 
* Oefeningen om de kuitspieren aan te spannen. Door het lekken van vocht uit de bloedbaan wordt het bloed stroperig. Er is dan een verhoogde kans op trombose. Door regelmatig de kuitspieren aan te spannen, verkleint u de kans op trombose. 
_Voorkomen van overstimulatie_
Indien er bij de stimulatie van uw eierstokken een overstimulatie dreigt kunnen wij besluiten de behandeling te staken (bijvoorbeeld als wij meer dan 30 eiblaasjes zien tijdens de echocontroles).
_Kans op zwangerschap_
Door overstimulatie vermindert uw kans op zwangerschap niet.
De klachten van overstimulatie verdwijnen echter minder snel als u zwanger bent. 
*Infectie*
Het volledig steriel maken van de vagina is niet mogelijk.
Daardoor is er altijd een kleine kans op infectie na de punctie.
_Risicofactoren_
Een aantal vrouwen heeft een verhoogde kans op het krijgen van een infectie.
Dit is met name het geval als er sprake is van: 
* cysten 
* endometriose.
_Voorzorgsmaatregelen_
Hebt u een verhoogde kans op een infectie, dan schrijven wij uit voorzorg antibiotica voor. Deze dient u dan op de dag van de punctie in te nemen.
_Klachten_
Klachten van een infectie kunnen zijn: 
* toenemende, veelal stekende buikpijn 
* algeheel ziek voelen 
* koorts, 38°C of meer 
* vieze vaginale afscheiding. 
Bij één van deze klachten neemt u contact op met receptie 38.
Een infectie met bijbehorende klachten kan nog een aantal weken na de punctie optreden.
_Behandeling_
Als we denken dat u een infectie hebt, vragen we u naar receptie 38 te komen.
Meestal maken we dan een echo en doen bloedonderzoek.
Afhankelijk van de uitkomst krijgt u antibiotica voorgeschreven en krijgt u leefregels mee.
In een enkel geval zal opname op de verpleegafdeling nodig zijn. 
*Bloeding*
_Zichtbaar bloedverlies_
Bloedverlies tijdens en na de punctie is normaal .
Soms kan er echter een bloeding optreden en is het bloedverlies heviger.
Tijdens de verdoving van de vaginawand of tijdens de punctie kan er een bloedvaatje aangeprikt worden. Meestal ziet de arts dit direct en drukt het bloedende vaatje af met een gaasje.
Dit kan gevoelig zijn en u kunt tijdens of na het afdrukken: 
* misselijk worden 
* het gevoel hebben dat u flauw gaat vallen 
_Niet zichtbaar bloedverlies_
Het komt voor dat de arts de bloeding niet direct opgemerkt. Hierdoor komt het bloed in de buik en is daardoor niet zichtbaar.
Is het bloedverlies beperkt dan valt dit onder de normale klachten die kunnen optreden na de punctie.
Is het bloedverlies echter heftiger dan krijgt u met andere klachten te maken.
Klachten als: 
* toenemende pijn in uw buik 
* pijn in uw schouder door prikkeling van het middenrif, 
* aanhoudend gevoel dat u ontlasting moet krijgen 
* helderrood vaginaal bloedverlies 
* temperatuurverhoging (vaak een aantal dagen na de punctie)
_Behandeling_
Als u deze klachten krijgt, dan gebeurt dat meestal tijdens het wachten in de uitrustkamer.
Een actieve bloeding stopt bijna altijd vanzelf.
Meestal kunt u na extra instructies en pijnstilling naar huis.
In een zeldzaam geval kan opname op de verpleegafdeling nodig zijn. 

_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie*

*Spermaproductie*
*Opwekken sperma*
Op de dag van de punctie moet de man zaad produceren dat voor het bevruchten van de eicellen wordt gebruikt. Om de kans op succes zo groot mogelijk te maken is vers sperma vereist. U kunt het sperma opwekken in een daarvoor bestemde ruimte in het UMC Utrecht.
*Zaadkwaliteit*
*Opbouw van de zaadlozing*
De zaadlozing bestaat uit zaadcellen en vloeistof. Het komt uit twee verschillende organen: 
* de testikels 
* de prostaat 
*Testikels*
Het gedeelte uit de testikels bevat de zaadcellen. Het gaat meestal om een klein volume (minder dan een theelepel vol) waarin zich alle zaadcellen bevinden. Dit gedeelte van de zaadlozing komt als eerste vrij tijdens een orgasme. Voor de IVF en ICSI behandeling is vooral dit gedeelte van de zaadlozing belangrijk: het bevat immers een hoge concentratie zaadcellen.
*Prostaat*
Het gedeelte uit de prostaat is een gelachtige vloeistof die ervoor zorgt dat de zaadcellen na de gemeenschap een tijdje in vagina kunnen blijven.
Het scheiden van de beweeglijke en onbeweeglijke zaadcellen wordt bemoeilijkt door deze gelachtige prostaatvloeistof. Bij voorkeur willen wij geen prostaatvloeistof bij het sperma. Vandaar dat wij u verzoeken om het eerste gedeelte van het ejaculaat, waar feitelijk alle zaadcellen inzitten, in een apart potje op te vangen.
De hoeveelheid van de zaadlozing varieert per man en per keer. De hoeveelheid zaadcellen kunnen wij niet afmeten aan de hoeveelheid van de zaadlozing: in een klein volume kunnen immers ruim voldoende zaadcellen zitten. 

*Voorbereiding*
*Onthoudingsperiode*
Voor een goede zaadkwaliteit dient de onthoudingsperiode niet te lang zijn, in ieder geval niet langer dan zeven dagen. Wij adviseren u dan ook binnen één week voor de punctie nog minimaal één keer een zaadlozing te laten plaatsvinden.
Het aanhouden van een minimale onthoudingsperiode blijkt niet nodig te zijn. Meestal is een voorraad zaadcellen in de bijbal opgeslagen. Deze voorraad neemt pas na herhaalde zaadlozingen sterk af.
*Problemen met spermaproductie*
Bespreek tijdig met uw arts of verpleegkundige als u problemen verwacht bij het produceren van het zaad. Bijvoorbeeld doordat u niet kunt masturberen of doordat u door spanning moeilijk een zaadlozing kunt krijgen. Er zijn verschillende tips en hulpmiddelen die er voor kunnen zorgen dat de zaadproductie geen onoverkomelijk probleem gaat worden.
Geneert u zich in ieder geval niet. U bent niet de enige die met dit probleem kampt!
*Koorts, hete baden en saunabezoek*
Als u enkele weken tot drie maanden vóór de verwachte punctiedatum griep of een flinke koorts (hoger dan 38,0°C) heeft gehad, kán dit de zaadkwaliteit verminderen. Dit kunt u met uw arts of de verpleegkundige bespreken. Vaak is het zinvol de behandeling uit te stellen, tot drie maanden na de korts periode. Hierdoor kan de zaadkwaliteit herstellen.
Hete baden en sauna bezoek (als u daarbij blootgesteld wordt aan hoge temperaturen) raden wij om dezelfde reden af.
*Beschermde gemeenschap tijdens de hormoonbehandeling*
Als er bij u nog een spontane kans op zwangerschap is, raden wij u aan tijdens de maand dat de eierstokken gestimuleerd worden (met Puregon®of Gonal-F®) tijdens de gemeenschap condooms of een pessarium te gebruiken. Ondanks dat u partner medicijnen gebruikt die de eisprong onderdrukken kan onverwacht een spontane eisprong optreden. Dan kunnen er veel eicellen tegelijk vrijkomen. Hierdoor is er een kans op een grote meerlingzwangerschap, die wij liever voorkomen.
Ons advies voor beschermde gemeenschap geldt tot één week na punctie. 
*Tijdstip zaadproductie*
U meldt zich bij het IVF laboratorium, receptie 39. De verpleegkundige met wie u de punctie afspreekt, vertelt u het tijdstip waarop wij u verwachten.
*Legitimatie en identificatie*
Voorafgaand aan de spermaproductie of bij het inleveren van sperma vragen wij u een geldig legitimatiebewijs te tonen. Zo kunnen wij de door ons gebruikte gegevens met een schriftelijk document controleren.
Wij gebruiken de namen van man én vrouw of de naan van de vrouw én haar geboortedatum voor de identificatie van al uw zaadcellen, eicellen en embryo's.
*Zaadproductie*
Voor een optimale behandeling is vers sperma vereist. Voor het opwekken van vers sperma zijn er speciale herenkamers aanwezig in het UMC Utrecht.
Op receptie 39 ontvangt u van een van de medewerkers twee bekertjes met een schroefdop. Deze bekertjes zijn gemerkt: 1 en 2. Ook wordt de naam van u en u vrouw(elijke partner) op het potje geschreven . Dit is noodzakelijk voor een goede identificatie van het sperma. Wij vragen u om een legitimatiebewijs te tonen. Zo controleren wij dat uw naam met onze gegevens overeenkomt. De laboratoriummedewerker vraagt of u het zaad in twee potjes kunt aanleveren. Het eerste potje is voor de eerste twee stoten van de zaadlozing en het tweede potje is voor de rest. De eerste twee stoten van de zaadlozing bevatten vooral de zaadcellen en weinig kliervloeistof. Dit gedeelte van de zaadlozing kunnen wij meteen na inleveren bewerken waarbij wij beweeglijke zaadcellen van de onbeweeglijke zaadcellen scheiden.
Het tweede gedeelte bestaat vooral uit prostaat vloeistof, is gelachtig en bevat nauwelijks zaadcellen. Indien de zaadcellen in dit gedeelte terecht komen, moet de gelachtige vloeistof eerst vervloeien alvorens wij met het scheiden van beweeglijke en onbeweeglijke zaadcellen kunnen beginnen. Ook wordt het aantal zaadcellen door de prostaatvloeistof sterk verdunt. Onze voorkeur gaat uit naar het opsplitsen van het ejaculaat. Als u hiermee problemen hebt, mag u het sperma ook in één potje aanleveren.
Vervolgens wijzen wij u een kamer aan waar u het sperma kunt opwekken. In de kamer zijn een wastafel en schone handdoeken aanwezig die u kunt gebruiken. Voordat de zaadlozing op gang wordt gebracht, moet de penis zonder zeep gewassen worden en daarna afgedroogd worden.
Het sperma wordt opgewekt door masturbatie.
Na de spermaproductie levert u de potjes weer in bij het IVF laboratorium (receptie 39). U kunt dan weer naar uw partner in de uitrustkamer gaan.
Mocht u problemen met de spermaproductie verwachten, bespreekt u dit dan (ruim) van te voren met één van de artsen, zodat wij naar een voor u geschikte oplossing kunnen zoeken.
Na inlevering van het zaad zal dit in het laboratorium bewerkt worden, zodat het zaad geschikt is om het in de eicel te injecteren. Ongeveer een half uur na de zaadproductie kunt u naar het laboratorium gaan om te vragen of de zaadproductie voldoende was. Het kan zijn dat het sperma van onvoldoende kwaliteit is. Dan krijgt u het verzoek nogmaals sperma te produceren.
Als zich verder geen bijzonderheden voordoen, kunt u naar huis gaan.
*Problemen zaadproductie*
Verwacht u problemen bij het produceren van het zaad (bijvoorbeeld doordat u niet kunt masturberen of doordat u door spanning moeilijk een zaadlozing kunt krijgen), bespreek dit dan tijdig met de arts of de verpleegkundige. Er zijn verschillende tips en hulpmiddelen die er voor kunnen zorgen dat de zaadproductie geen onoverkomelijk probleem gaat worden.
Geneert u in ieder geval niet. U bent niet de enige die met dit probleem kampt! 

_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie*

*Laboratoriumfase ICSI*
In het laboratorium voeren wij de ICSI uit. Daarbij wordt één zaadcel in één eicel geïnjecteerd. In de dagen na de ICSI onderzoeken wij microscopisch:
* of de bevruchting tot stand is gekomen 
* of de bevruchte eicellen zich tot embryos ontwikkelen 
Na drie tot vier dagen wordt het meest geschikte embryo uitgekozen voor terugplaatsing in de baarmoeder. Daar moet een wisselwerking tussen het embryo en de baarmoeder op gang komen die belangrijk is voor de innesteling van het embryo.


*Kwaliteit en veiligheid*
Het IVF laboratorium voldoet aan strenge kwaliteitseisen die speciaal voor laboratoria in ziekenhuizen zijn opgesteld. Het IVF laboratorium van het UMC Utrecht was het eerste IVF laboratorium in Nederland dat met een gecertificeerd kwaliteitssysteem werkte. Alle handelingen met eicellen, zaadcellen en embryos zijn in detail beschreven. Ook worden deze door alle medewerkers op dezelfde manier uitgevoerd. Hierdoor zorgen wij voor een constant en hoog kwaliteitsniveau van uw vruchtbaarheidsbehandeling. 
Identificatie van eicellen en zaadcellen
Wij gebruiken uw naam en soms uw geboortedatum om uw eicellen, zaadcellen en embryos te kunnen identificeren. Zodra zij worden overgezet, bijvoorbeeld in een schoon schaaltje, controleert een tweede medewerker of de namen op het oude en het nieuwe schaaltje overeenkomen. Beide medewerkers tekenen hiervoor af.
Wij zullen u ook herhaaldelijk naar onder andere uw namen vragen, dit om te controleren dat wij uw embryos voor ons hebben.

*Voorbereiding*
*Behandelovereenkomst*
Tijdens het voorbereidingsgesprek met de arts zijn aan u de behandelovereenkomsten uitgereikt. Als u deze volledig ingevuld en ondertekent aan ons teruggeeft, is dit voor ons feitelijk de opdracht om uw eicellen buiten het lichaam te bevruchten.
Daarom dienen de ondertekende overeenkomsten uiterlijk vóór de follikelpunctie bij ons ingeleverd te zijn.
In de overeenkomsten zijn de volgende zaken geregeld: 
* de opdracht tot de ICSI behandeling 
* de wederzijdse afspraken betreffende uw ICSI behandeling 
* het aantal terug te plaatsen embryos 
* de opdracht om overtollige embryos in te vriezen 
* wederzijdse afspraken over het invriezen en bewaren van embryos 
De behandelovereenkomsten moeten door de vrouw én haar partner ondertekent zijn. 

*ICSI en embryo's kweken*
Na de punctie worden de eicellen in het laboratorium verzameld. Zij worden in een vloeistof overgebracht die de eerste ontwikkelingsstappen van het embryo ondersteunt.
De beweeglijke zaadcellen worden zo goed mogelijk gescheiden van de onbeweeglijke of afwijkende zaadcellen. Voor uw ICSI behandeling gebruiken we uitsluitend zaadcellen die voldoen aan de criteria voor zaadcellen met een bevruchtend vermogen:
* de zaadcel beweegt uit eigen kracht
* de zaadcel heeft een normaal uiterlijk 
Zaadcellen die niet aan beide criteria voldoen gebruiken wij niet voor uw ICSI behandeling. Dat kan betekenen dat wij de ICSI behandeling moeten staken omdat er geen geschikte zaadcellen (meer) beschikbaar zijn.
In de natuurlijke situatie zou de bevruchting rondom de eisprong plaatsvinden. Dit bootsen wij in het laboratorium na door de zaadcellen rondom de berekende eisprong in de eicellen te injecteren.

_Bevruchtingscontrole_
Ondanks dat wij zeker weten dat wij een zaadcel in de eicel gebracht hebben, betekent dit niet altijd dat er een normale bevruchting op gang komt. Daarom controleren wij op de aanwezigheid van twee grote ronde structuren in iedere eicel: wij spreken van de twee voorkernen. Zij worden gevormd door het erfelijke materiaal van de eicel en de zaadcel kort voordat zij met elkaar versmelten. Beide zijn goed zichtbaar ongeveer 18 uur na de bevruchting.
Zijn er twee voorkernen aanwezig, dan spreken wij van een embryo en wordt het verder gekweekt. Is er maar één voorkern aanwezig dan is er sprake van een afwijkende bevruchting en wordt deze eicel meteen vernietigd.
Soms zijn er meer dan twee voorkernen zichtbaar. Zij worden veroorzaakt door fouten in de rijpingsdeling van de eicel. Deze eicellen zijn afwijkend en worden eveneens vernietigd.
Gemiddeld worden 70% van de eicellen normaal bevrucht. De resterende eicellen laten een afwijkende bevruchting zien of blijven onbevrucht. Hoeveel eicellen normaal bevrucht worden, varieert bij iedere patiënt en bij iedere behandeling. 


*Kweken van embryos*
Na de bevruchtingscontrole worden de goed bevruchte eicellen verder gekweekt. De embryos worden gekweekt bij 37 oC in een vloeistof die de eerste celdelingen en - ontwikkelingsstappen ondersteunt. De embryos worden in broedstoven gekweekt, die wij 24 uur per dag bewaken. 

*Embryobeoordeling*
Na de bevruchting vinden de eerste celdelingen plaats. Er ontstaan 2-, 4- en 8-cellen, maar ook andere aantallen cellen zijn mogelijk, omdat de celdeling niet altijd gelijktijdig verloopt. Vervolgens vervagen de omlijningen van de cellen, het embryo wordt compact. Dit compactie stadium geeft aan dat de eerste verschillen tussen cellen aan het ontstaan zijn.
Wij plaatsen de embryos terug tussen het 6-cellig stadium tot het compactie stadium. Niet alle embryos laten een normaal ontwikkelingspatroon zien, sommige stoppen hun ontwikkeling tussen het 1-8 cellig stadium.
Twee laboratoriummedewerkers beoordelen samen de kwaliteit van uw embryos. Alleen embryos die een normale ontwikkeling laten zien, komen in aanmerking voor terugplaatsing en voor invriezen. Embryos met een afwijkend ontwikkelingspatroon plaatsen wij niet terug en vriezen wij ook niet in omdat:
* zij nauwelijks kans hebben op innesteling 
* een grote kans hebben op afwijkingen, bijvoorbeeld in het erfelijke materiaal

_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI intracytoplasmatische spermatozoön injectie*

*Invriezen van embryo's*
Laten meerdere embryos een normaal ontwikkelingspatroon zien, kunnen wij deze invriezen om ze later alsnog terug te plaatsen. Wij vriezen de embryos in een speciale vloeistof in, zodat de kans op vriesschade zo klein mogelijk is. Zij worden per twee of alléén op een veilige manier bewaard. Het aantal embryos dat samen wordt bewaard is afhankelijk van:
* uw wens om één of twee embryos terug te laten plaatsen na het ontdooien 
* de kwaliteit van de embryos
Dat betekent dat er soms kwalitatief mindere embryos samen worden ingevroren, terwijl u er maar één terug wil laten plaatsen.
Na het invriezen van de embryos ontvangt u altijd een brief waarin wij aangeven hoeveel embryos zijn ingevroren.
De embryos bewaren wij in vloeibare stikstof bij een temperatuur van  196 oC. Bij deze lage temperatuur kunnen zij jaren bewaard blijven. Echter landelijke richtlijnen en de bewaarovereenkomst staan een maximale bewaartermijn van 5 jaar toe.
Na het ontdooien overleven 80% van de ingevroren embryos de hele procedure. Deze kunnen worden teruggeplaatst. Per invriebeurt heeft u 25% kans op een doorgaande zwangerschap.

_Mogelijke risico's_
*Geen bevruchting na ICSI*
Bij ongeveer 5% van de paren treedt na een ICSI behandeling géén bevruchting op, van geen enkele eicel. Dit is meestal onverwacht omdat wij de zaadcel in de eicel gebracht hebben.
Het uitblijven van bevruchting kan zowel aan de kwaliteit van de zaadcellen maar ook aan de kwaliteit van de eicellen liggen. Een eenduidige oorzaak is dan ook zelden te geven.
Ondanks dat het uitblijven van bevruchting een grote teleurstelling is, kan het ook een verklaring zijn voor het uitblijven van de zwangerschap.
Na het uitblijven van bevruchting kunt u het beste een afspraak met uw arts te maken. Uw arts vertelt u meer details over uw behandeling en bespreekt verdere behandelmogelijkheden.
*Geen ontwikkeling van embryos*
Bij ongeveer 3 % van de paren ontstaan er na ICSI geen embryos die geschikt zijn voor terugplaatsing. Dit ondanks een normale bevruchting van de eicellen. Een duidelijke oorzaak kunnen wij meestal niet geven, het kan aan de kwaliteit van zowel de eicel als ook de zaadcel liggen.
Zijn er geen embryos ontstaan, dan kunt u het beste een afspraak met uw arts maken. Uw arts vertelt u meer details over uw behandeling en bespreekt verdere behandelmogelijkheden.
*Calamiteiten*
Calamiteiten zijn voorvallen waarbij uw behandeling mislukt door ernstig falen aan onze kant. Hiermee bedoelen wij:
* het falen van essentiële apparatuur, zoals broedstoven.
* menselijke fouten 
Dit gebeurt gelukkig maar zelden, bij nul tot twee uit 1000 IVF behandelingen.
Als uw behandeling door een calamiteit mislukt, dan brengen wij u hiervan op de hoogte. Daarnaast nodigen wij u altijd uit voor een gesprek waarin wij u meer hierover kunnen uitleggen en waarin wij de verdere afhandeling met u bespreken.
Calamiteiten worden altijd besproken met de Meldingscommissie Incidenten Patiëntenzorg. Dit is een onafhankelijke commissie binnen het UMC Utrecht. Samen bespreken wij hoe deze calamiteit in de toekomst voorkomen kan worden.

*Embryo terugplaatsing*
Een aantal dagen na de punctie worden één of twee embryos in de baarmoeder geplaatst.
*Voorbereiding Tijdstip van de terugplaatsing van het embryo*
Drie dagen na de punctie belt één van de medewerkers van het laboratorium u op.
U krijgt te horen of de embryos geschikt zijn om terug te plaatsen.
De terugplaatsing is meestal op de vierde dag na de punctie.
De laboratoriummedewerker vertelt u het tijdstip van de terugplaatsing. 
*Aantal terug te plaatsen embryos*
Tijdens het voorbereidingsgesprek heeft uw arts met u de afwegingen besproken om 1 of 2 embryos terug te plaatsen. In het UMC Utrecht streven wij naar het tot stand brengen van eenlingzwangerschappen. Omdat meerlingzwangerschappen risicovol zijn voor de moeder en de kinderen voorkomen wij ze liever. Door het terugplaatsen van twee embryos wordt de kans op een zwangerschap verhoogd en neemt ook de kans op het krijgen van een tweeling toe. Met ons terugplaatsbeleid streven wij naar een hoge kans op zwangerschap met een lage kans op een tweeling. 
Ons beleid is:
* Vrouwen t/m 35 jaar, bij de eerste en tweede behandeling: één embryo terugplaatsen als deze van een uitzonderlijke kwaliteit is 
* Vrouwen t/m 35 jaar, derde of verdere behandeling: één of twee embryos terugplaatsen 
* Vrouwen 36 jaar of ouder: één of twee embryos terugplaatsen 
_Tijdens terugplaatsing_
*Identificatie*
Na binnenkomst controleren wij uw naam en geboortedatum.
Voordat wij de embryos opzuigen controleren twee medewerkers de namen op uw status en op het embryoschaaltje.
*Informatie over de embryos*
Van de laboratoriummedewerker hoort u nogmaals hoeveel embryos er zijn ontstaan. Als u het wenst, kunt u meer informatie over de kwaliteit van de ontstane embryos krijgen.
Het embryo van de beste kwaliteit plaatsen wij terug en soms kunnen wij overgebleven embryos invriezen. Echter, de kwaliteitseisen voor de embryos die ingevroren worden, zijn hoog. Daardoor vriezen wij niet altijd in. 
*Methode*
De terugplaatsing is doorgaans niet pijnlijk.
U mag wederom plaatsnemen in de gynaecologische stoel. Met een speculum (eendebek) brengt de arts de baarmoedermond in beeld.
Een laboratoriummedewerker zuigt het embryo op in een dun flexibel slangetje (katheter). De arts schuift de katheter via de baarmoederhals de baarmoeder in. Vaak gaat dit zeer makkelijk, soms vergt het wat meer tijd om de baarmoeder binnen te komen.
Vanuit de katheter komt het embryo in de baarmoeder terecht.
*Controle van de katheter*
Een enkel keertje komt het voor dat een embryo blijft plakken in de katheter.
Om er zeker van te zijn dat het embryo in de baarmoeder zit en niet in de katheter, controleert de laboratoriummedewerker onder de microscoop of de katheter leeg is. Als het embryo in de katheter is achtergebleven zal de arts alsnog het embryo terugplaatsen. 

*Leefregels*
*Activiteiten*
Na de terugplaatsing kunt u normaal bewegen. Het is niet nodig om te blijven liggen of om extra rustig aan te doen. U hoeft niet bang te zijn dat u door het opstaan het embryo kwijtraakt.
Het embryo zit als het ware tussen de slijmvliezen van de baarmoeder geplakt en kan er niet zomaar uitvallen.
Alleen als u nog buikpijn heeft door de punctie, raden wij u aan het rustig aan te doen.
*Wat u niet mag doen*
Het is niet verstandig voor of na de terugplaatsing te roken. Roken vermindert de kans op een zwangerschap. Het beste is te stoppen vóór u een behandeling begint.
Is dat nog niet gelukt, dan is het zeker de moeite waard om alsnog te stoppen. 

*Na de terugplaatsing*
*Periode van afwachten*
Na de terugplaatsing van het embryo rest er niets anders dan afwachten of de behandeling geslaagd is of niet. Veel mensen ervaren deze periode van afwachten als zeer spannend.
*Menstruatie*
Als de behandeling niet gelukt is, krijgt u zon 10 tot 14 dagen na de punctie een menstruatie. Wij vragen u nadrukkelijk om ook deze uitslag aan ons door te geven, bijvoorbeeld door een van onze verpleegkundigen te bellen. 
Na een mislukte behandeling maakt u een afspraak op receptie 27 voor een nagesprek met één van onze artsen. Daar bespreken wij het verloop van uw behandeling. Een vervolgbehandeling kan tijdens dit gesprek voorbereid worden.
*Zwangerschapstest*
Als de menstruatie uitblijft, mag u 18 dagen na de punctie een zwangerschapstest doen. U kunt een test kopen bij de drogist of apotheek en thuis uitvoeren.
Het is niet verstandig de zwangerschapstest voor de 18e dag na de punctie uit te voeren. De uitslag van de zwangerschapstest is dan niet betrouwbaar. 
*Melden*
Wij horen heel graag de afloop van uw behandeling. Wij vragen u de uitslag door te bellen naar receptie 38.
Als u zwanger bent, maken wij met u een afspraak voor de eerste zwangerschapsecho.
Deze afspraak wordt gemaakt rond de 9e week van de zwangerschap. 

*Mogelijke complicaties*
Meerlingzwangerschap
Complicatie?
In eerste instantie lijkt een meerlingzwangerschap aantrekkelijk.
U verlangt vaak al lang naar kinderen.
Een meerlingzwangerschap is echter een risicovolle zwangerschap.
U hebt een verhoogd risico op: 
* vroeggeboorte 
* groeiachterstand 
* zwangerschapsbraken 
* verhoogde bloeddruk 
Om deze redenen zien wij het liefst het ontstaan van éénlingzwangerschappen.
Bij het terugplaatsen van twee embryos heeft u gemiddeld 25% kans op een meerlingzwangerschap.

_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Als zwanger worden niet lukt
Oorzaken en behandelmogelijkheden*

*Inleiding*
Onvruchtbaarheid betekent letterlijk dat je niet in staat bent een kind voort te brengen. In veel gevallen is er met behulp van medische technieken wel iets aan dit probleem te doen of komt er - onverwachts - toch nog een zwangerschap tot stand (soms pas jaren later). Het zou dan ook beter zijn te spreken van verminderde vruchtbaarheid (ook wel subfertiliteit genoemd), zolang nog niet definitief vast staat of je werkelijk geen kinderen kunt krijgen.
De oorzaak van vruchtbaarheidsproblemen kan zowel bij de vrouw als bij de man liggen. Ook is het mogelijk dat er bij beide partners iets aan de hand is of dat de combinatie van die ene vrouw en die ene man niet tot de gewenste zwangerschap leidt
In deze brochure worden mogelijke vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij en behandelingen voor vrouwen en mannen besproken

*Vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij de vrouw*
Er zijn verschillende redenen voor onvruchtbaarheid bij de vrouw; zoals afgesloten eileiders, waardoor de eicel en de zaadcel elkaar niet kunnen bereiken. Verklevingen aan eileiders en/of eierstokken kunnen mogelijk ook onvruchtbaarheid veroorzaken. Een hormoonstoornis, waardoor er bijvoorbeeld geen eisprong optreedt, kan een andere oorzaak zijn. Een veel voorkomend voorbeeld hiervan is het PCO syndroom (PolyCysteusOvarium).
Endometriose, een aandoening waarbij zich baarmoederslijmvlies op plekken buiten de baarmoeder bevindt, is een vierde oorzaak.
Bij vrouwen van wie de moeder tijdens de zwangerschap het kunstmatige hormoon DES (Di-Ethyl-Stilbestrol, een chemische stof die dezelfde werking heeft als oestrogeen) heeft gebruikt, kunnen eveneens vruchtbaarheidsproblemen voorkomen. Afwijkend cervixslijm (het slijm dat in de baarmoederhals voorkomt), dat wil zeggen niet goed van samenstelling of te weinig slijm, is eveneens één van de mogelijke oorzaken. De vrouw kan ook op jonge leeftijd in de overgang raken, door nog onbekende oorzaak of als gevolg van behandelingen van (kinder)kanker. Een bepaalde groep cytostatica (de alkylerende stoffen) tast bij meisjes zeer waarschijnlijk de eicelkwaliteit aan en verspoedigen mogelijk de overgang. In de regel geldt dat hoe jonger een kind kankertherapie ondergaat, hoe ernstiger de late effecten  op jonge leeftijd zijn de organen nog in ontwikkeling en extra kwetsbaar. Alleen de voortplantingsorganen vormen een uitzondering: die zijn beter af met een zo vroeg mogelijke chemotherapie of bestraling.
Schildklierafwijkingen hebben eveneens invloed op de vruchtbaarheid. En tot slot noemen we de mogelijkheid dat er zich anti-stoffen rondom de eicel bevinden, waardoor de zaadcellen niet in de eicel kunnen doordringen.
Er zijn nog meer oorzaken te noemen, maar de bovengenoemde komen het meest voor.

*Vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij de man*
Ook bij de man kan er van alles mis zijn waardoor een bevruchting niet lukt. Het kan zijn dat er geen levende zaadcellen in het sperma van de man zitten, of te weinig, of dat de cellen slecht beweeglijk zijn waardoor ze nooit een eicel kunnen binnendringen.
Een afwijkende vorm van de spermacellen kan eveneens leiden tot vruchtbaarheidsproblemen.
Tot slot kunnen er bij mannen anti-stoffen aanwezig zijn, waardoor de vruchtbaarheid vermindert. Meestal ontstaat een slechte zaadkwaliteit door een vooralsnog niet te behandelen en onverklaarbare afwijking in de zaadproduktie.
Soms worden vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij de man veroorzaakt door een hormoonstoornis, een afgesloten zaadleider of niet-ingedaalde zaadballen. Als een andere mogelijke oorzaak wordt wel eens een varicocèle (een spataderkluwen in de balzak) aangewezen; de soms voorgestelde operatie aan deze varicocèle is echter omstreden, want het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat deze ingreep een positief effect heeft op de zaadkwaliteit.
Als de man als kind een virusziekte, zoals de bof, heeft gehad, kan dit ook leiden tot verminderde vruchtbaarheid. Chemotherapie en bestraling bij de behandeling van (kinder)kanker kunnen hetzelfde negatieve effect op de vruchtbaarheid van de man hebben. Door een bepaalde groep cytostatica (de alkylerende stoffen) kan bij jongens het sperma beschadigd raken.
Ook het werken met bepaalde chemische stoffen of het werken in een te warme omgeving, waardoor de temperatuur in de balzak te hoog wordt, zouden dit probleem tot gevolg kunnen hebben. Over dit laatste bestaat echter nog geen zekerheid.
Mogelijke behandelingen van onvruchtbaarheid in vogelvlucht

*Hormoonbehandeling*
Als er bij de vrouw een hormoonafwijking geconstateerd is, kan zij behandeld worden met hormonen om de cyclus te reguleren en een eisprong op te wekken. Deze behandeling wordt ovulatie-inductie genoemd.
Mannen worden zelden met hormonen behandeld. Van hormoonbehandeling bij mannen staat niet vast of de behandeling resultaat heeft.
De endocrinoloog is de specialist op het gebied van hormonen. Hormonen kunnen worden toegediend in tabletvorm, injecties of via een hormoonpompje

*KI, IUI en FSP*
KI is Kunstmatige Inseminatie met sperma van de eigen partner. IUI is de afkorting van Intra Uteriene (in de baarmoeder) Inseminatie, meestal met sperma van de eigen partner. FSP is de afkorting van Fallopian Sperm Perfusion en is een afgeleide van IUI. Dit zijn vaak de eerste behandelingen die een gynaecoloog voorstelt als er geen directe oorzaken te vinden zijn voor het uitblijven van een zwangerschap. Bij verminderde vruchtbaarheid van de man en ook bij vijandig cervixslijm (het slijm aan de binnenzijde van de baarmoederhals) kan IUI uitkomst bieden.
Bij KI wordt het sperma hoog in de schede ingespoten en bij IUI in de baarmoeder, na voorbewerking  ook wel opwerking genoemd  in het laboratorium. Bij FSP wordt een relatief groot volume opgewerkt zaad hoog in de baarmoederholte gebracht waardoor meer zaadcellen het einde van de eileiders bereiken. Deze methode lijkt met name bij onbegrepen onvruchtbaarheid (er ontstaat, zonder dat daarvoor een aanwijsbare oorzaak is, geen zwangerschap) betere resultaten te hebben. FSP bevindt zich nog in de onderzoeksfase en wordt slechts in enkele ziekenhuizen toegepast.
Alle behandelingen kunnen samengaan met hormoonstimulatie bij de vrouw, ter ondersteuning van de cyclus. Het nadeel hiervan is dat er meerdere eitjes tegelijk kunnen rijpen met een grotere kans op een meerling.
Het is belangrijk dat hormoonstimulatie goed gecontroleerd wordt om zo het ontstaan van zeer veel eiblaasjes te voorkomen. Er kan daardoor een overstimulatie ontstaan, die niet alleen leidt tot de kans op een (grote) meerlingzwangerschap, maar ook tot extra medische zorg en dus moet worden vermeden.

*IVF*
IVF staat voor In Vitro Fertilisatie ofwel reageerbuisbevruchting.
Medische indicaties voor IVF zijn onder meer afgesloten eileiders, ernstige mate van endometriose, verminderde vruchtbaarheid van de man en onbegrepen onvruchtbaarheid.
De IVF-behandeling gaat als volgt. Met behulp van hormoonstimulatie worden bij de vrouw meerdere eitjes tegelijkertijd tot rijping gebracht. Deze worden met een holle naald, onder echoscopische controle, uit de follikels (eiblaasjes waarin zich de eicellen bevinden) gezogen: de zogenaamde follikelpunctie. Vervolgens worden ze in het laboratorium samengebracht met sperma en wordt er afgewacht of bevruchting plaatsvindt. Als dat inderdaad gebeurt, worden een paar dagen na de follikelpunctie maximaal 2 pré-embryo's (dit is een voorstadium van een embryo) met een slangetje in de baarmoeder teruggeplaatst (embryotransfer). Daarna moet worden afgewacht of innesteling van één of beide embryo's optreedt. De kans op een doorgaande zwangerschap is gemiddeld 16% - 20% per embryotransfer.
Tot op heden zijn er, behalve een grotere kans op een meerling, vroeggeboorte en een iets lager geboortegewicht, geen negatieve gevolgen voor het door IVF ontstane kind bekend. Een complicatie voor de vrouw is het OvariumHyperStimulatieSyndroom (OHSS, ook wel overstimulatie genoemd) Er rijpen dan te veel eicellen tegelijk en kan dit negatieve gevolgen hebben voor de gezondheid. Een goede controle van de eicelrijping is daarom van groot belang. Tot nu toe is na IVF geen verhoogde kans op borst-, baarmoeder- of eierstokkanker gevonden, maar de gevolgen op lange termijn zijn (nog) niet volledig bekend.

*Eileideroperatie*
Wanneer de eileiders van de vrouw beschadigd zijn, is er soms de mogelijkheid ze te herstellen met behulp van micro-chirurgie. Het slagen van deze ingreep hangt grotendeels af van de ernst van de beschadigingen. Het gaat hierbij om een grote buikoperatie waarbij rekening gehouden moet worden met het feit dat het herstel van de vrouw enige weken kan gaan duren. Bovendien is er een reële kans dat, als niet binnen een jaar na de operatie een zwangerschap ontstaat, de inwendige toestand weer dezelfde wordt als voor de operatie. Het voordeel van een operatie is dat er kans op zwangerschap bestaat zonder verdere medische behandeling.

_(Bron; Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek ©
januari 2005)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ICSI*
ICSI staat voor Intra Cytoplasmatische Sperma Injectie. Het is een IVF-behandeling waarbij de samensmelting van eicel en zaadcel niet aan het lot wordt overgelaten, maar waarbij één enkele zaadcel wordt geselecteerd en rechtstreeks in een eicel wordt geïnjecteerd. De patiënt merkt niets van deze 'speciale' toevoeging aan de IVF-behandeling, omdat dit allemaal gebeurt in het laboratorium.
ICSI is bij uitstek geschikt voor paren waarbij zeer slechte zaadkwaliteit de oorzaak is voor het uitblijven van een zwangerschap. Paren waarbij tijdens een reguliere IVF-behandeling geen bevruchting is opgetreden komen ook voor ICSI in aanmerking.
De gevolgen op lange termijn van ICSI zijn nog onduidelijk, maar tot op heden lijken er in het algemeen geen negatieve gevolgen te zijn voor de aldus ontstane kinderen. Wel is er, net als bij IVF, een grotere kans op een meerling en vroeggeboorte. In het geval dat de oorzaak van de vruchtbaarheidsproblemen een chromosoomafwijking bij de man is, bestaat wel de kans dat een zoon eveneens vruchtbaarheidsproblemen zal hebben.

*MESA / PESA / TESE*
MESA is Micro Epididymale Sperma Aspiratie, bij deze behandeling wordt langs microchirurgische weg het zaad opgezogen uit een bijbal. PESA is een (simpeler) variant hierop, waarbij het sperma niet via microchirurgische weg wordt verkregen uit de bijbal, maar via een punctie. TESE is TEsticulaire Sperma Extractie. Hierbij wordt het sperma uit de zaadbal gehaald. Deze behandelingen worden in combinatie met een ICSI-behandeling uitgevoerd. PESA wordt onder plaatselijke verdoving uitgevoerd, maar zowel MESA als TESE is een operatie waarbij de man meestal onder volledige narcose wordt gebracht. De vrouw zal op hetzelfde tijdstip een follikelpunctie moeten ondergaan. Deze methodes zijn geschikt in gevallen waarbij een man wel zaad aanmaakt, maar dit door het ontbreken of een afsluiting van de zaadleiders (ook door een eerdere sterilisatie) niet naar buiten kan komen.
Deze behandelingen worden uitgevoerd door een uroloog of een androloog, in samenwerking met een gynaecoloog.
Toepassing van MESA, PESA en TESE is slechts in enkele klinieken mogelijk. De reden hiervan is dat men de zo ontstane kinderen in een onderzoek wil volgen om na te gaan of er geen nadelige gevolgen zijn voor hun gezondheid.

*KID*
Kunstmatige Inseminatie met Donorzaad behoort tot de mogelijkheden als de man zeer sterk verminderd of helemaal niet vruchtbaar is. Ook als de man erfelijk belast is met een ziekte, kan men kiezen voor deze mogelijkheid. Het kind dat daaruit voortkomt, is genetisch gezien geen eigen kind van de man.
Mocht er middels KID geen zwangerschap ontstaan dan is IUI met donorzaad of in een later stadium IVF-D een optie. Bij IVF-D zal de vrouw een IVF-behandeling ondergaan waarbij gebruik wordt gemaakt van donorzaad.
Twee andere groepen die van KID gebruik maken zijn alleenstaande en lesbische vrouwen.
Door een tekort aan donoren bestaan er voor deze behandeling wachtlijsten.

*Eiceldonatie*
Als de vrouw geen eicellen (meer) heeft, kan ze - met de hulp van een donor die een IVF-behandeling ondergaat - toch zelf een kind krijgen. Gelijktijdig met de IVF-behandeling van de donor, krijgt de vrouw een hormoonbehandeling om te zorgen dat haar baarmoederslijmvlies op het goede moment klaar is om een bevrucht eitje te ontvangen en te laten innestelen. Nadat de donor haar eitjes heeft afgestaan, worden ze bevrucht met het sperma van de partner (de 'wensvader') van de vrouw die graag zwanger wil worden. Vervolgens worden de ontstane embryo's in de baarmoeder van de 'wensmoeder' geplaatst. Ook ingeval van erfelijke belasting bij de vrouw behoort deze behandeling tot de mogelijkheden. In het algemeen dient het wenspaar'' zelf een eiceldonor mee te brengen omdat er nauwelijks vrouwen zijn die een ingrijpende IVF-behandeling willen ondergaan voor een vreemde.
Commerciële en anonieme donatie is in Nederland niet toegestaan. In sommige andere landen is anonieme donatie wel mogelijk. De donoren zijn dan vaak jonge vrouwen (studentes) die een onkostenvergoeding ontvangen.
*Draagmoederschap*
Indien een vrouw niet in staat is een zwangerschap uit te dragen, kan draagmoederschap een optie zijn. Er zijn twee soorten draagmoederschap: hoogtechnologisch en laagtechnologisch.
Bij hoogtechnologisch draagmoederschap wordt bij de wensmoeder IVF toegepast, waarna het embryo in de baarmoeder van de draagmoeder wordt geplaatst. De wensouders krijgen dus een genetisch eigen kind. In Nederland zijn er momenteel nauwelijks/geen mogelijkheden voor hoogtechnologisch draagmoederschap.
Bij laagtechnologisch draagmoederschap wordt het zaad van de wensvader geïnsemineerd bij de draagmoeder. Deze handeling is eventueel zelf uit te voeren, de zgn. zelfinseminatie.
Aan draagmoederschap zitten veel haken en ogen. Een goede oriëntatie is daarom belangrijk!

*Toekomstige technieken*
Er wordt veel onderzoek gedaan naar het verbeteren van vruchtbaarheidstechnieken.
Eén van de onderzoeken betreft het kweken van  in een ongestimuleerde cyclus verkregen  eicellen buiten het lichaam van de vrouw. Dit wordt In Vitro Maturatie (IVM) genoemd. Het voordeel hiervan is dat hormoonstimulatie niet nodig is.
IVF in een natuurlijke cyclus met milde ondersteuning door hormonen is eveneens onderwerp van studie. De voordelen die hierbij genoemd worden, zijn: minder belastende behandeling door minder hormoontoediening, minder kans op overstimulatie en meerlingen.
Cryopreservatie (invriezen) van onbevruchte eicellen wordt eveneens onderzocht. Het voordeel hiervan is vermindering van het aantal restembryo`s bij IVF en ICSI. Ook kunnen vrouwen die vanwege een oncologische behandeling (bestraling, chemotherapie) hun vruchtbaarheid dreigen te verliezen hier in de toekomst gebruik van maken. Ditzelfde geldt voor het wegnemen en invriezen van ovariumweefsel (eierstokweefsel), waarbij later in het laboratorium de eicellen tot rijping kunnen worden gebracht.
Nog niet alle genoemde technieken worden in de praktijk toegepast

*Psycho-sociale aspecten van verminderde vruchtbaarheid*
Problemen met vruchtbaarheid zijn heel ingrijpend in het leven van betrokkenen. Dat de kinderwens niet vervuld wordt, is niet het enige probleem. Het leven neemt een heel andere wending dan mensen zich hadden voorgesteld. Men kan zelfs het gevoel krijgen een incomplete vrouw of man te zijn, een buitenbeentje. Een gezin met kinderen is immers nog steeds de norm in onze samenleving.
Ook de relatie met de partner kan onder druk komen te staan.
Het scala aan onderzoeks- en behandelingsmethoden kan erg onzeker maken: Is dit wel wat ik wil? Hoe ver moet ik gaan? Wat zijn de gevolgen op de lange termijn? Zijn beide partners het eens over de te volgen strategie? Talloze vragen komen op.
Het is van groot belang hierover te kunnen praten. Niet alleen met elkaar, maar ook met anderen: familie, vrienden of eventueel een professionele hulpverlener.
Ook de vrijwilligers van Freya staan klaar om u telefonisch te woord te staan of via de mail ervaringen uit te wisselen. Dit zijn allemaal mensen die zelf ook te maken hebben (gehad) met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen; lotgenoten die aan een half woord genoeg hebben om de problemen te begrijpen. Men kan bij ons terecht met alle vragen, maar ook als alleen iemand nodig is die begripvol luistert.
Freya biedt diverse mogelijkheden voor contact met lotgenoten, zoals de telefonische hulpdienst, themabijeenkomsten en mailinglijsten op Internet. Als men lid wordt van Freya, ontvangt men 5x per jaar het Freya Magazine, waarin naast informatie ook veel ervaringsverhalen zijn opgenomen.
Over de meeste behandelingen heeft Freya een brochure geschreven, waarin uitgebreide informatie is opgenomen. Daarnaast kan onze gratis brochure `Waarom hebben jullie geen kinderen?`  ongewild kinderloos zijn, wat betekent dat?  tot steun zijn om de omgeving duidelijk te maken wat de invloed van een onvervulde kinderwens is op het leven van een paar met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen. Deze brochure is speciaal voor `derden` geschreven.

*Waar kan men terecht voor vruchtbaarheidsonderzoek en behandeling?*
In eerste instantie komt men meestal via de huisarts bij een gynaecoloog terecht. Deze kan een aantal onderzoeken en behandelingen uitvoeren. Soms wordt men daarna doorgestuurd, bijvoorbeeld naar een endocrinoloog, een fertiliteitsarts, een IVF-team, of als het probleem bij de man ligt soms naar een uroloog of een androloog.
IVF en ICSI worden niet in ieder ziekenhuis toegepast. Er zijn in Nederland dertien vergunninghoudende IVF-klinieken en alleen deze hebben het recht over een IVF-laboratorium te beschikken. Deze dertien klinieken hebben samenwerkingsverbanden met een groot aantal 'transportklinieken'. De transportklinieken kunnen een IVF-behandeling uitvoeren, met uitzondering van de laboratoriumfase en de terugplaatsing; hiervoor moet men dan naar de IVF-kliniek. Alle IVF-klinieken voeren ook ICSI-behandelingen uit.
Ook KID en eiceldonatie worden niet overal gedaan. Voor PESA/MESA zijn slechts enkele klinieken aangewezen. Op onze website is informatie te vinden over ziekenhuizen en de behandelingen die ze bieden.

_(Bron; Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek ©
januari 2005)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken*

*Inleiding*
Na één jaar regelmatig onbeschermd seksueel contact is ongeveer 80% van de paren zwanger. Eén op de zes paren krijgt te maken met problemen rondom kinderwens en vruchtbaarheid. Globaal ligt bij 30% van de doorverwezen paren de oorzaak bij de vrouw, bij 30% bij de man, bij 30% bij beiden en bij 10% wordt uiteindelijk geen oorzaak gevonden. 
Ongeveer 5% van alle paren blijft ongewild kinderloos. 
De oorzaak van een vruchtbaarheidprobleem kan zowel bij de vrouw als bij de man liggen. Mogelijke oorzaken bij de vrouw zijn ovulatiestoornissen, de gevolgen van doorgemaakte ontstekingen aan of afwijkingen van baarmoeder, eileiders of eierstokken of het produceren van anti-stoffen tegen sperma of de eigen eicellen. 
Oorzaken die bij de man tot verminderde vruchtbaarheid kunnen leiden zijn: een slechte zaadkwaliteit, te weinig zaadcellen of aanwezigheid van anti-stoffen tegen of in het sperma. In deze brochure noemen we de fertiliteitonderzoeken waarmee je te maken kunt krijgen. Niet alle genoemde onderzoeken zullen voor elk paar nodig zijn. Dit hangt af van je persoonlijke voorgeschiedenis en omstandigheden. 

*Wanneer wordt er onderzoek naar de reden van een vruchtbaarheidprobleem gedaan?*
Als je na ongeveer een jaar onbeschermd vrijen nog niet zwanger bent, kun je de huisarts raadplegen. De huisarts vraagt de vrouw meestal om gedurende enkele maanden dagelijks haar temperatuur bij te houden, om vast te stellen of er maandelijks een eisprong is. Tevens zal hij vragen naar het verloop van de cyclus en het seksuele verkeer. 
Ook wordt het sperma onderzocht in een laboratorium. Leveren de zo verkregen gegevens geen bijzonderheden op, dan behoor je doorgestuurd te worden naar een gynaecoloog. De gynaecoloog zal het Oriënterend Fertiliteit Onderzoek (OFO) uitvoeren. Bij een OFO wordt stapsgewijs een aantal mogelijke oorzaken van het uitblijven van een zwangerschap onderzocht. 
Veel ziekenhuizen hebben een polikliniek fertiliteit waar o.a. gespecialiseerde verpleegkundigen een groot deel van de informatie geven en het eerste deel van het OFO opstarten en coördineren. 

*Welke vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken kan de gynaecoloog doen bij de vrouw?*
Allereerst zal de arts je anamnese, dat wil zeggen je medische voorgeschiedenis, met je doornemen. Daarbij stelt de arts een aantal vragen, zoals bijvoorbeeld: hoe lang bestaat de (ongewenste) kinderloosheid, hoe verloopt je menstruele cyclus, vroegere ziektes en seksueel verkeer. De arts zal je BMI bepalen (BMI is Body Mass Index, de verhouding tussen je lengte en gewicht) en beharingpatroon beoordelen (dit kan iets zeggen over hormonale afwijkingen). 
Verder zal de arts een inwendig onderzoek doen om de baarmoeder en eierstokken te beoordelen en een uitstrijkje te maken. 

*Laboratoriumonderzoek van urine en bloed*
Het laboratorium doet onder andere hormoonbepalingen om te bekijken of je cyclus in orde is. Ook wordt het uitstrijkje beoordeeld en een chlamydia kweek (CAT) gedaan. Chlamydia is een veel voorkomende seksueel overdraagbare aandoening die een (chronische) ontsteking kan veroorzaken, waardoor de eileiders beschadigd kunnen raken. Indien blijkt dat je Chlamydia antistoffen hebt, is een baarmoederröntgenfoto (HSG, zie verderop in deze brochure) nodig om de eileiders te beoordelen. 

*Menstruatiekalender en ochtendtemperatuur*
De cyclus zal gedurende enige tijd goed gevolgd worden, door middel van het bijhouden van een menstruatiekalender. Daarnaast zal je je ochtendtemperatuur (BTC ofwel basale temperatuur curve) moeten bijhouden. Hiertoe moet je elke ochtend op hetzelfde tijdstip en vóórdat je uit bed komt, je temperatuur rectaal opnemen en noteren. Hiermee kan bekeken worden of er een eisprong optreedt. Is dit het geval, dan stijgt je lichaamstemperatuur in het midden van de cyclus met ongeveer 0,5C. Heb je dit op verzoek van de huisarts al enige maanden bijgehouden, neem die gegevens dan mee naar de gynaecoloog. Op de website van Freya kun je een staatje vinden om de BTC bij te houden (zoek op BTC in het Google veld op onze site). 
Het beoordelen van de kwaliteit en zuurgraad van het cervixslijm (dit is het slijm dat in de baarmoederhals aanwezig is) is de volgende stap die je arts kan nemen. Dit wordt gedaan op de dag voor of van de eisprong. 

*Echoscopie*
Een standaard onderdeel van het OFO is een inwendige echoscopie om te kijken of er eirijping plaatsvindt in de eierstok en om de grootte en afwijkingen aan baarmoeder en eierstokken te beoordelen. Voor dit onderzoek brengt de arts een echo-staaf in de vagina, waardoor de eierstokken en eileiders goed in beeld gebracht kunnen worden. Het onderzoek verloopt prettiger als de blaas leeg is. 

*Post-coïtumtest (PCT)*
Andere namen voor deze test zijn de samenlevingstest, ofwel Simms-Hühnertest (SH-test). Met deze test wordt nagegaan of er voldoende bewegende zaadcellen aanwezig zijn in het baarmoederhalsslijm, enige uren na de geslachtsgemeenschap. Deze test wordt vlak voor de eisprong uitgevoerd. De avond vóór of de ochtend van de test moet er seksueel contact (samenleving) zijn geweest. 
Wanneer de post-coïtumtest negatief is, terwijl de uitslag van het zaadonderzoek en van het baarmoederhalsslijm positief zijn, kan het zijn dat er anti-lichamen aanwezig zijn in het baarmoederhalsslijm. Dan moet er een immunologisch onderzoek naar het baarmoederhalsslijm gedaan worden. 

*Baarmoederröntgenfoto (HSG ofwel hystero-salpingogram)*
Onvruchtbaarheid kan worden veroorzaakt door afwijkingen aan de eileiders en de omgeving daarvan, als gevolg van eileiderontstekingen of andere ontstekingen in het kleine bekken; bijvoorbeeld als gevolg van een SOA (seksueel overdraagbare aandoening) en blindedarmontsteking of door endometriose (groei van baarmoederslijmvlies buiten de baarmoeder). 
Het HSG is een middel om die afwijkingen op te sporen. Dit wordt gedaan door een contrastvloeistof via de baarmoedermond (portio) in de baarmoeder (uterus) en eileiders (tubae) te spuiten. Via röntgendoorlichting kan worden nagegaan of de eileiders doorgankelijk zijn en de grootte en vorm van de baarmoeder kan vastgesteld worden. Het is een poliklinisch onderzoek en wordt uitgevoerd in de eerste helft van de cyclus (na de menstruatie en voor de eisprong). Het HSG is meestal niet pijnloos. De pijn kan worden verlicht door vooraf een pijnstiller te gebruiken (overleg dit met je arts) en de arts zal de contrastvloeistof op lichaamstemperatuur brengen en deze langzaam in de baarmoeder spuiten, om onnodig ongemak te voorkomen. 
Als er afwijkingen te zien zijn, zal de arts doorgaans voorstellen om op korte termijn een kijkoperatie te laten doen om de juiste diagnose vast te stellen. Een HSG wordt in het eerste deel van de cyclus toegepast, omdat zeker moet zijn dat de vrouw op het moment van de ingreep niet zwanger is. 
Omdat in veel gevallen toch ook een laparoscopie wordt gedaan, gaan gynaecologen er steeds vaker toe over het HSG te laten vervallen en de doorgankelijkheid van de eileiders te controleren tijdens de laparoscopie. Dit is minder belastend voor de patiënt en de uitslag is betrouwbaarder. 

*Laparoscopie (kijkoperatie)*
Deze ingreep wordt onder volledige narcose en in dagbehandeling ('s morgens nuchter komen en 's middags weer naar huis) uitgevoerd. Er worden twee sneetjes gemaakt in de buik, één bij de navel en één boven het schaambeen. Door deze sneetjes kan de laparoscoop (kijkbuis) naar binnen worden gebracht, waarmee de arts in de buik kan kijken. Om het zicht te verbeteren wordt tijdens de behandeling koolzuurgas via een naald in de buik geblazen, waardoor er ruimte ontstaat tussen buikwand en darmen. Dit gas kan later pijn in de linkerschouder veroorzaken. Verder heeft men over het algemeen weinig last van dit onderzoek. 
Het doel van de laparoscopie is informatie te krijgen over de grootte en vorm van de baarmoeder; vorm, kaliber, beweeglijkheid en lengte van de eileiders; kwaliteit van de fimbriae (vangarmpjes van de eileider); grootte, vorm en beweeglijkheid van de eierstok; aan- of afwezigheid van verklevingen; aan- of afwezigheid van endometriose; toestand van de blinde darm; aan- of afwezigheid van verklevingen bij de lever. Tevens wordt een gekleurde vloeistof via de baarmoedermond ingespoten om (opnieuw) de doorgankelijkheid van de eileiders te controleren. 

_(Bron;Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek © 
februari 2007 )_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Welke vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken kan de gynaecoloog of de uroloog doen bij de man?*
Allereerst zal ook met de man de anamnese worden doorgenomen. De arts stelt daarbij een aantal vragen, bijvoorbeeld over vroegere ziektes (de bof, liesbreukoperatie), eventuele ongevallen waarbij de geslachtsorganen beschadigd kunnen zijn en over seksueel verkeer. 

*Zaadonderzoek*
Een zaadmonster, verkregen door masturbatie, gaat naar het laboratorium voor onderzoek. Bij semenonderzoek wordt aangeraden, enkele dagen voor het inleveren geen zaadlozing te hebben. Het aantal dagen verschilt per ziekenhuis, de arts zal je hierover informeren. De tijdsduur tussen productie en onderzoek mag niet te lang zijn (ongeveer 2 uur) en gedurende die tijd kan het monster het beste op het lichaam vervoerd worden om afkoeling te voorkomen. Of het zaad thuis mag of in het ziekenhuis moet geproduceerd worden, is afhankelijk van de situatie. Het zaad wordt op een aantal punten getest, bijvoorbeeld het volume en de zuurgraad. Een volume van 2ml of meer en een pH-waarde van 7,2 of meer is normaal. Ook het aantal zaadcellen wordt geteld: bij een laag aantal spreekt men van oligozoöspermie en wanneer herhaaldelijk geen enkele zaadcel gevonden wordt spreekt men van azoöspermie. De beweeglijkheid ofwel motiliteit (bij een afwijkende uitslag spreekt men van asthenozoöspermie) blijkt het belangrijkste gegeven voor het bepalen van de kwaliteit van het sperma. Ten slotte wordt er gekeken naar de vorm van het zaad, de morfologie. (bij een afwijkende uitslag spreekt men van teratozoöspermie). 
Bij verminderde vruchtbaarheid van de man wordt vaak een combinatie van laag aantal zaadcellen, verminderde beweeglijkheid en afwijkende vorm gevonden (men spreekt dan van oligo-astheno-teratozoöspermie, veelal afgekort tot OAT). Bij een afwijkende uitslag zal het zaadonderzoek altijd herhaald worden. 
In Nederland kunnen de waarden die men voor de kwaliteit van zaad gebruikt per ziekenhuis verschillen. De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) adviseert een veelgebruikte maat voor voldoende kwaliteit: aantal meer dan 20 miljoen per milliliter , goede beweeglijkheid meer dan 25%, beweeglijkheid in het algemeen meer dan 50%, en meer dan 30% normale vorm. Een andere maat is meer dan 7 miljoen zaadcellen per milliliter , 18% beweeglijkheid en 4% normale vorm. Overleg met je arts welke waarden hij of zij gebruikt. 

*Lichamelijk onderzoek bij de man*
Lichamelijk onderzoek bij de man vindt alleen plaats indien bij het zaadonderzoek afwijkingen zijn gevonden. Indien bij het lichamelijk onderzoek van de uitwendige geslachtsorganen een spatader in de balzak (varicocèle) wordt geconstateerd, zal de arts misschien een operatie voorstellen. Door aanwezigheid van zo'n spatader veronderstelt men dat de temperatuur in de balzak namelijk te hoog kan worden, waardoor de kwaliteit van het zaad negatief beïnvloed kan worden. Er bestaat in de medische wereld echter geen overeenstemming voor wat betreft het nut van deze operatie. 

*Laboratoriumonderzoek van urine en bloed*
Dit onderzoek vindt uitsluitend plaats indien hiervoor een aanleiding bestaat en omvat onder andere hormoonbepalingen. 

*Onverklaarbare onvruchtbaarheid*
Soms levert het onderzoek geen verklaring voor de onvruchtbaarheid op. Dit betekent nog niet dat er ook niets aan de hand is, maar de artsen weten het simpelweg niet. De wetenschap gaat verder en mogelijk ontwikkelen ze een nieuwe test waaruit de oorzaak van jouw onvruchtbaarheid zal blijken. Het blijft nu elke maand afwachten en hopen! De onzekerheid kan heel veel spanningen geven. Pas als je ongeveer 3 á 4 jaar (mede afhankelijk van je leeftijd) onverklaarbaar onvruchtbaar bent, kom je in aanmerking voor een IVF-behandeling. Deze wachttijd wordt gesteld omdat gebleken is dat een deel van de onverklaarbaar onvruchtbare paren toch nog spontaan zwanger raakt. 

*Psycho-sociale aspecten*
De stap die je moet nemen om naar de huisarts te gaan is vaak al een grote. Tenslotte lijkt het zo vanzelfsprekend om zwanger te raken in deze tijd van voorbehoedsmiddelen. Als dat niet blijkt te lukken, valt het niet mee om daarover te gaan praten met een arts. Als je dan doorgestuurd wordt naar een gynaecoloog moet er weer een barrière overwonnen worden. Belangrijk is dat je een gesprekspartner kunt zijn voor de arts. Het is daarom handig om goed geïnformeerd te zijn over zaken die aan de orde kunnen komen; alleen dan kun je erover meepraten en in overleg met de arts zelf beslissingen nemen. Per slot ben je zelf degene die bepaalt wat er met jouw lichaam wel of niet moet gebeuren. De arts zal uiteraard uitleggen wat hij/zij wil weten, wat hij/zij wil doen en waarom. De ervaring leert echter dat mensen vaak zoveel informatie krijgen in de korte tijd in de spreekkamer, dat ze een deel ervan niet kunnen vasthouden. Op de Freya website is veel informatie terug te vinden en Freya biedt ook de mogelijkheid om per e-mail vragen te stellen. Hoewel we ons antwoord zoveel mogelijk proberen toe te spitsen op jouw situatie, hebben wij slechts de mogelijkheid algemene informatie te geven; wij zijn ervaringsdeskundigen, geen artsen! Voor specifieke medische vragen in jouw persoonlijke geval en ook als dingen niet helemaal duidelijk zijn: vraag je arts of de fertiliteitverpleegkundige die veel klinieken hebben, het (nog eens) uit te leggen! Het is handig je vragen thuis op papier te zetten, zodat je niets vergeet te vragen tijdens je bezoek aan de arts. 
Een andere kwestie is: Hoe ga je emotioneel met deze zaken om? Kun je er met je partner goed over praten, zitten jullie op één lijn? Heb je (daarnaast) nog iemand anders met wie je erover kunt praten? De periode dat je bezig bent met allerlei onderzoeken is een zware tijd waarin onzekerheid een grote rol speelt. De psychische belasting kan soms zo groot zijn, dat je relatie eronder lijdt. Ook je seksleven kan er onder te lijden hebben. Het is vaak moeilijk om dit allemaal alleen te dragen, dus het kan prettig zijn om iemand te hebben om dit in vertrouwen mee te bespreken. 
Veel paren krijgen te maken met onbegrip in hun omgeving. Daarom heeft Freya een speciale folder geschreven die mensen in je omgeving duidelijk kan maken hoe groot de impact is van vruchtbaarheidsproblemen. Deze folder heet 'Waarom hebben jullie geen kinderen' en is te vinden op de website, maar ook te bestellen via de infolijn (024-6451088) of per mail ([email protected]). De folder kan een goede opening bieden voor een gesprek. 
En dan, wat verwacht je van de onderzoeken? Houd je werkelijk rekening met de mogelijkheid dat er iets mis kan zijn? Het kan meevallen maar het kan ook tegenvallen; het is goed om je dit van tevoren te realiseren. Er zijn natuurlijk veel mogelijkheden om toch een kind te krijgen, maar het kan een moeilijke weg zijn. 
Praten met lotgenoten kan daarom prettig zijn. Lotgenoten weten hoe het voelt en hebben aan een half woord genoeg. Freya biedt die mogelijkheid via een telefonische hulpdienst die op elke werkdag te bereiken is. De contactpersonen die je dan aan de lijn krijgt hebben zelf ook vruchtbaarheidsproblemen (gehad), zij kunnen hierover dus uit eigen ervaring praten. Daarnaast biedt Freya verschillende mogelijkheden om via de website met anderen in contact te komen en ervaringen uit te wisselen. Ook organiseert Freya geregeld bijeenkomsten, waar informatieve lezingen worden gehouden en de mogelijkheid wordt geboden om met lotgenoten te praten die hetzelfde meemaken en ervaringen met elkaar uit te wisselen. 

_(Bron;Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek ©
februari 2007 )_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hoe gaat KID in zijn werk?*
Bij een KID-behandeling wordt donorsperma bij de vrouw ingebracht (geïnsemineerd). De kans op een zwangerschap is het grootst als de inseminatie vlak voor de eisprong plaatsvindt, het is dus belangrijk om de cyclus van de vrouw goed te volgen. Het inbrengen van het sperma is meestal pijnloos. Er zijn enkele manieren waarop dit sperma geïnsemineerd kan worden. Het is mogelijk dat vóór de baarmoedermond wordt geïnsemineerd, dit is vergelijkbaar met de manier waarop het sperma na geslachtsgemeenschap de baarmoeder inzwemt. Het is mogelijk om deze methode zelf toe te passen (de zgn. zelfinseminatie). 
Als het slijm van de baarmoedermond echter te taai of te zuur is, of als er antistoffen tegen zaadcellen aanwezig zijn, wordt in de baarmoeder zelf geïnsemineerd (intra-uteriene inseminatie, IUI). Hierbij is het noodzakelijk dat het sperma in het laboratorium bewerkt (opgewerkt') wordt om als het ware de filterende eigenschap van de baarmoederhals na te bootsen. Vaak schrijft de gynaecoloog bij IUI hormoonpreparaten voor om de kans zo groot mogelijk te maken en de planning van de inseminatie beter te kunnen regisseren. 
Zowel bij KI als bij IUI gebeurt de bevruchting van de eicel en innesteling van een embryo op een natuurlijke manier. De kans dat bevruchting door middel van KID lukt, is per inseminatie ongeveer 10 tot 15%. Uiteindelijk zal ongeveer 70% van de behandelde vrouwen zwanger raken door middel van KID. 

*Risico's van de behandeling*
Mogelijke bijwerkingen van de hormonen bij IUI zijn vocht vasthouden, misselijkheid en stemmingswisselingen. Verder kunnen er soms te veel eicellen tegelijk rijpen, waardoor overstimulatie (OHSS=OvariumHyperStimulatieSyndroom) ontstaat. OHSS kan een gevaar opleveren voor de gezondheid van de vrouw. Te veel gerijpte eicellen geven ook een groot risico op een meerlingzwangerschap. Soms moet hierdoor een inseminatie worden afgezegd of wordt een escape-IVF' toegepast. 
Bij een meerlingzwangerschap bestaat er een grotere kans op hoge bloeddruk bij de moeder in de tweede helft van de zwangerschap. Meerlingen worden vaker te vroeg geboren en hebben vaker een groeiachterstand, waardoor de kans op problemen met de gezondheid van het kind groter is. 
Van de hormonen gebruikt bij IUI is geen verhoogd risico op het ontstaan van kanker bekend. 

*De donor*
In de familie van de donor mogen geen erfelijke ziekten voorkomen. Verder wordt het sperma regelmatig gecontroleerd op ziekten zoals HIV, hepatitis-B en -C, syfilis, chlamydia trachomatis en gonorroe 
Een paar kan kiezen voor een donor van de spermabank, of zelf een donor zoeken. 
Als voor een spermabank gekozen wordt, zoekt deze een donor die uiterlijk zoveel mogelijk overeenkomt met de wensvader. Bij enkele spermabanken kon in het verleden gekozen worden tussen een anonieme donor (A-loket) of een bekende - dat wil zeggen identificeerbare - donor (B-loket). Sinds 1 juni 2004 is de Wet donorgegevens kunstmatige bevruchting' van kracht, waardoor het vanaf dat moment niet langer mogelijk is voor donoren om anoniem te blijven. Voor donaties van voor die datum blijft anonimiteit gegarandeerd indien de donor dit wenst. 
De nieuwe wet gaat ervan uit dat kinderen in beginsel het recht hebben om te achterhalen van wie zij afstammen. Als een bevruchting heeft plaatsgevonden met donorzaad, moet de behandelende kliniek bepaalde gegevens  waaronder de persoonsidentificerende gegevens  van de donor verstrekken aan de Stichting donorgegevens kunstmatige bevruchting. Daar komen de gegevens in een database te staan. Op verzoek van een kind, ouder of arts kan de Stichting bepaalde gegevens vrijgeven. Meer informatie over de afspraken rond deze wet kunt u vinden in de brochure Weten van wie je afstamt' uitgegeven door het Ministerie van VWS. 
Daarnaast wordt al langere tijd door veel klinieken een donorpaspoort verstrekt. In het paspoort staat een aantal beschrijvende gegevens van de anonieme donor, zoals lengte, haarkleur, opleiding, karaktereigenschappen en geloofsovertuiging. Deze gegevens zijn niet bedoeld en geschikt om de donor op te sporen 
Een paar kan ook zelf een man uit de eigen omgeving vragen om op te treden als donor. Het voordeel hiervan is dat al veel bekend is over bepaalde kenmerken van de donor, zoals karakter, uiterlijk, gezondheid enz. Een nadeel kan zijn dat de donor over de schouders van de opvoeders meekijkt. Er kan voor de donor een dubbelrol ontstaan; de donor is bijvoorbeeld naast oom of opa ook de biologische vader van het kind. 

*Keuzes die samenhangen met KID* 
*Keuzes vóór de behandeling* 
Het is van belang dat u over een aantal punten goed nadenkt voordat u het besluit neemt om KID te doen. Eén van deze punten is de keuze van de donor. Wordt het een bekende donor uit eigen omgeving of een identificeerbare donor via een spermabank? 
De voordelen van een donor uit eigen omgeving zijn: geen last van wachtlijsten, de mogelijkheid om desgewenst zelfinseminatie toe te passen, een eventuele familieband tussen donor en sociale vader (waardoor erfelijke eigenschappen uit zijn familie ook in het kind terug te vinden zijn). Met een bekende donor dienen wel duidelijke afspraken gemaakt te worden over de openheid of geheimhouding en de wijze waarop hij (g)een rol speelt in het leven van het kind. De overwegingen om niet te kiezen voor een bekende donor uit eigen omgeving zijn: de relatie van het kind met de donor kan de relatie met de sociale vader schaden; de relatie tussen de moeder en de sociale vader kan verstoord raken door het idee van een derde in de relatie. 
N.B. Indien de KID-behandeling plaatsvindt in een ziekenhuis/kliniek is deze instelling gehouden aan de wet om de donorgegevens te registreren, ook als dit een donor uit eigen kring is. 
Een donor via de spermabank is niet in de sociale kring aanwezig en speelt dus geen rol in het familieleven. Een aantal gegevens over fysieke en sociale kenmerken van de donor kan wel worden opgevraagd. Voor het kind bestaat later (vanaf 16 jaar) de mogelijkheid om persoonsgegevens van de donor te krijgen en met hem in contact te komen. Nadeel is de wachttijd voor de behandeling die in veel klinieken bestaat (onder andere als gevolg van een tekort aan donoren). 
Aangezien KID met zaad van een anonieme donor niet meer mogelijk is in Nederland, wordt deze mogelijkheid hier niet nader besproken. In een afnemend aantal andere landen (o.a. België) bestaat overigens nog wel de mogelijkheid voor een anonieme donor te kiezen. 
Een van de belangrijkste overwegingen voordat er een definitieve keuze voor KID wordt gemaakt, is of men ten opzichte van het kind (en de omgeving) wel of niet voor geheimhouding over de donorinseminatie kiest. Zowel openheid als geheimhouding hebben negatieve en positieve kanten 

_(Bron; Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek ©
januari 2005, laatste wijziging oktober 2009 )_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Overwegingen rond geheimhouding en openheid* 
Bij geheimhouding staat de positie van de man als vader niet ter discussie voor de omgeving en het kind. Er is geen kans op negatieve reacties uit de omgeving. Mannelijke onvruchtbaarheid wordt soms verward met impotentie. Geheimhouding ontziet de gekwetste eigenwaarde van de man het meest. 
Voor sommige mensen is het genetische ouderschap erg belangrijk. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval in sommige adellijke families, waar men de titel veilig wil stellen. Geheimhouding van KID is in dergelijke gevallen belangrijk. 
Voor een aantal bevolkingsgroepen is het moeilijk om KID te accepteren. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval bij groepen met bepaalde geloofsovertuiging. Mensen binnen deze groepen die toch voor KID kiezen, kunnen hier moeilijk met anderen over praten. Zij kiezen vaak voor geheimhouding. 
Tijdens de zware periode van behandeling en daarna is het, behalve met de partner, niet mogelijk om met anderen in de directe omgeving praten over de problemen. Het is moeilijk om geheimhouding vol te houden; soms moeten daarvoor leugens verzonnen worden. Bij geheimhouding wordt het kind niet belast met het feit dat de sociale vader en de biologische vader niet dezelfde zijn. Maar een groot nadeel is dat er altijd een geheim zal bestaan tussen de ouders en het kind. De kans op uitlekken van dit geheim blijft aanwezig. Tijdens een echtscheiding of bij een sterfgeval kan deze kans vergroot worden. Het geheim kan ook uitkomen als blijkt dat het kind een erfelijke aandoening heeft die niet via de sociale ouders is overgedragen. 
Als het kind pas op latere leeftijd van de KID achtergrond hoort, via derden of direct van de ouders zelf, kan het in een ernstige identiteitscrisis komen en ruzie krijgen met de ouders. De ouders worden niet meer vertrouwd, omdat ze al die jaren de waarheid hebben verzwegen. 
In het geval van openheid over de KID, bestaat geen familiegeheim. De spanning die de kans op uitlekken van het geheim met zich mee brengt is afwezig. Er kan openlijk met de omgeving en het kind gesproken worden over de behandeling en zijn/haar afkomst. 
Als het kind al van jongs af aan ingelicht wordt, ziet het kind de KID meestal als iets normaals en kan het goed in zijn of haar leven inpassen. De reacties van KID-kinderen die zijn ingelicht over de manier van hun verwekking zijn meestal positief. 
Voor het kind kan het wel moeilijk zijn om te weten dat er geen biologische band is met zijn/haar vader. Vooral als hij/zij degene met wie er wel een biologische band is, niet kent. Sinds de invoering van de Wet donorgegevens kunstmatige bevruchting' is het voor het kind vanaf 16 jaar echter mogelijk om de identiteit te achterhalen. 
In de praktijk zullen misschien meer mensen moeten worden ingelicht dan men denkt; bijvoorbeeld onderwijzers op de basisschool. Het kind kan namelijk in de klas onverwacht met een opmerking of vraag over KID komen. 
Doordat het kind weet dat de sociale vader niet de biologische vader is, kan het tijdens de puberteit extra bezig zijn met het zoeken naar zijn/haar identiteit. Tijdens ruzies kunnen opmerkingen zoals "jij bent toch mijn echte vader niet", bij de ouders hard aankomen. 
*Keuzes gedurende de behandelfase* 
Tijdens de behandeling zelf kunnen ook een aantal keuzemomenten voorkomen. Als je na veel inseminaties nog steeds niet zwanger bent, zal de vraag opkomen wanneer je moet stoppen met de behandeling. Soms kun je de behandelingen emotioneel gezien niet meer opbrengen, soms adviseert de arts om de behandelingen te stoppen. Ook kan de mogelijkheid gegeven worden om te kiezen voor reageerbuisbevruchting (in vitro fertilisatie, IVF) met donorsperma. Deze behandeling heeft weer hele andere medische aspecten die je moet overwegen. De vraag of je hormoonbehandelingen wilt om de kans op een zwangerschap te vergroten, kan ook worden voorgelegd. Hormonen hebben een grote invloed op je lichaam en de kans op een meerling wordt vergroot. 

*Psychosociale aspecten*
De keuze om over te gaan tot KID is voor veel mensen een moeilijke beslissing. De KID-behandeling wordt vaak als een stressvolle periode ervaren. De behandeling op zich is eenvoudig en weinig belastend, maar is emotioneel gezien een heel ingrijpende manier om zwanger te worden. Iets intiems tussen man en vrouw wordt een mechanische (medische) handeling. De man kan zich buitengesloten voelen als de arts de inseminaties uitvoert. In enkele centra heeft de man de mogelijkheid om zelf het sperma bij zijn vrouw te insemineren. Vanzelfsprekend kan hij bij de behandeling aanwezig zijn. Het kan soms lang duren voor de KID-behandelingen tot een zwangerschap leiden. Elke inseminatie geeft hoop. Iedere keer dat een zwangerschap uitblijft, wordt deze hoop stukgeslagen en dat is slopend. 
Mannen en vrouwen gaan meestal ieder op hun eigen manier om met de hoop en het verdriet rondom de vruchtbaarheidsproblemen. Ook het tempo waarin teleurstellingen verwerkt worden kan aanzienlijk verschillen. Daarnaast kunnen schuldgevoelens ten opzichte van de partner een negatieve invloed hebben op de relatie. Soms kan het daardoor moeilijk zijn er samen over te praten of het gevoel kan ontstaan dat alles al gezegd is. 
Praten met lotgenoten kan dan prettig zijn. De herkenning van allerlei gevoelens kan steun geven. Maar ook kan de uitwisseling van ervaringen en de manier waarop anderen met het probleem omgaan en erover praten, soms nieuw licht op de eigen situatie geven. Freya biedt de mogelijkheid tot lotgenotencontact via e-mail mailinglijsten, chatboxen en berichtenboeken die op de website te vinden zijn. Ook is er een telefonische hulpdienst; hiermee kan men kan bellen met Freya contactpersonen. Alle contactpersonen hebben zelf ervaring met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen en kunnen hierover dus uit eigen ervaring praten. Indien gewenst kunnen zij doorverwijzen naar contactpersonen die ervaring hebben met KID. Ook organiseert Freya regelmatig bijeenkomsten waar lezingen en lotgenotencontact plaatsvinden. Het lezen van het Freya Magazine, dat vijf keer per jaar verschijnt, kan eveneens steun geven door de herkenning die de persoonlijke verhalen bieden. 

*Praktische zaken*
U kunt niet in alle ziekenhuizen terecht voor een KID-behandeling. Op de website van Freya kunt u informatie vinden over klinieken waar KID mogelijk is. Wij adviseren u om aan de hand van die informatie zelf de klinieken te bellen om te verifiëren of u daar behandeld kunt worden. Tevens raden wij u aan om naar de wachttijden en de kosten te vragen, aangezien deze per kliniek kunnen verschillen 

*Alternatieven voor KID*
*Adoptie*
Voor wie zelf geen kinderen kan krijgen, is adoptie soms een mogelijkheid. Een voordeel is dat het makkelijker is met anderen over adoptie te praten dan over KID. Verder heeft geen van beide ouders een genetische band met het kind, waardoor de band tussen de ouders en het kind in dit opzicht gelijk is. Een adoptiekind brengt echter wel een geheel eigen problematiek met zich mee en mag niet zonder meer als vervanging voor een eigen kind worden gezien. Een weloverwogen keuze is ook hierbij van groot belang. De wachttijd voor adoptie is lang, wel 3 à 4 jaar en de kosten zijn hoog. Voor het aanvragen van een adoptie geldt een maximum leeftijd van 40 jaar. 
*ICSI*
Als de man niet geheel onvruchtbaar is, maar nog een aantal levende zaadcellen heeft, kan het paar voor intra cytoplasmatische sperma injectie (ICSI, spreek uit iksie) in aanmerking komen. Dit is een speciale vorm van in vitro fertilisatie (IVF), waarbij één geselecteerde zaadcel in de eicel wordt geïnjecteerd. De vrouw ondergaat hormoonstimulatie, waarna de ontstane follikels waarin de eicellen zich bevinden, door een punctie worden leeggezogen. Vervolgens probeert men in het laboratorium bevruchting tot stand te brengen door middel van het injecteren van één zaadcel direct onder de schil van elke eicel. Als er eicellen bevrucht zijn, worden er maximaal twee in de baarmoeder geplaatst. Een kind dat via deze techniek verwekt is, is genetisch gezien van beide ouders. 
De gevolgen van ICSI op lange termijn worden nog onderzocht, maar er zijn tot nu toe geen duidelijke aanwijzigingen dat ICSI-kinderen vaker een aangeboren afwijking hebben. . Inmiddels zijn er wel al duizenden kinderen geboren na ICSI. Ingeval het vruchtbaarheidsprobleem bij de man veroorzaakt wordt door een genetisch defect, bestaat wel een kans dat de onvruchtbaarheid wordt overgedragen aan een zoon. 
*MESA/PESA en TESE*
Als er geen zaadcellen worden gevonden in het sperma, is het mogelijk dat er wel zaadcellen worden aangemaakt, maar dat deze door een afsluiting in de zaadleiders niet in het ejaculaat terecht komen. In dat geval is het soms mogelijk om de zaadcellen te verkrijgen via een punctie (PESA) of een microchirurgische ingreep (MESA). Met dit zaad probeert men via een ICSI-behandeling bevruchting tot stand te brengen. De vrouw ondergaat in dit geval dus gelijktijdig een behandeling. 
Bij TESE (TEsticulaire Sperma Extractie) worden zaadcellen microchirurgisch uit de zaadbal gehaald. Ook deze behandeling is in Nederland alleen mogelijk op onderzoeksbasis, vanwege mogelijke negatieve gevolgen voor het kind. 
*Kinderloos blijven*
Sommige paren kiezen ervoor om geen hulp van de medische wetenschap in te roepen bij de totstandkoming van een zwangerschap. Anderen (moeten) na een aantal behandelingen besluiten te stoppen met de behandeling. Mensen die kinderloos blijven, voelen dit als een leegte in hun bestaan en moeten hiermee leren leven. Zij moeten een andere invulling van hun leven gaan zoeken. Het kan prettig zijn om met lotgenoten te praten die in dezelfde situatie zitten. Voor mensen die geen kinderen zullen krijgen, organiseert Freya samen verder' lotgenotencontact. 

_(Bron; Freya, patiëntenvereniging voor vruchtbaarheidsproblematiek ©
januari 2005, laatste wijziging oktober 2009 )_

----------


## sharon073

Mijn naam is Sharon .. 
ik ben nieuw op deze site..
ik ben hier terecht gekomen omdat ik mezelf wat dingetjes afvraag maar het zo niet op internet kan vinden.

ik heb PCOS, dat weet ik al een tijdje.

ik heb nu de langste periode van niet ongesteld worden en vroeg me af of de symptomen van zwangerschap anders zijn als je PCOS bekent bent?
ook ik heb er weinig behoefte aan om dage ziekenhuis bezoekjes te moete doen om te verwekken en zou het heeeeel fijn vinden als er misschien mensen ware met tips, weetje of ervaring in natuurlijk zwanger raken met PCOS.

alvast bedankt !!!

----------

